# Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 10, 2021)

Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.


The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.

Perhaps it’s beginning dawn on the German government that especially wind and solar energy just aren’t working out, and so they have massively scaled back subsidies with the aim of scaling them back. […]

The NDR [German public television] reports that in the coming years, 16 GW of wind power will be removed from the subsidy system. Almost two-thirds of this may not be replaced by new, more powerful ones.

As far as Altenstedt goes, where the three featured turbines are being dismantled, the NDR reports: “No more wind turbines may be built in Altenstedt, there are no more planning permits. The energy transition is now history here.

The remaining infrastructure: transmission lines, access roads, transformers etc. are available and are now no longer being used. In Altenstedt they will probably become the first relics of a past idea that went sour.





__





						Germany’s Windexit…Old Wind Turbines Dismantled Without Replacement…Looming “Massive Power Outage”?
					






					notrickszone.com


----------



## JGalt (Apr 10, 2021)

Once again, the Great Trump has been vindicated.

"Darling....is the wind blowing today? I'd like to watch television..."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


Need more subsidies


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 10, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...




Can't they just raise prices or taxes and save the planet?

This is all trump's fault yet again?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 10, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


what's funny is these birds that fly over solar farms get cooked in mid flight.   LOL


----------



## mamooth (Apr 10, 2021)

Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.





__





						Iowa Nears 60% Wind Energy Generation Milestone  - Iowa Environmental Council
					






					www.iaenvironment.org
				



---
Iowa reached an impressive clean energy milestone in 2020, according to data recently released from the *Energy Information Administration (EIA)*. Iowa produced the highest percentage of electricity by wind of any state, at 59.6%. This figure represents a sharp increase from 2019, which had the state at 42% electricity from wind.
---

Wind power is an amazing free market succes in the USA, which causes Trump cultists to hate it even more. You don't have to despise the free market to be a Trump cultist ... oh wait, you do. In the Trump cult, Marxism is mandatory. TheParty, and not the free market, decides what the power grid should be like, regardless of what it costs or how often it fails (see: Texas).


----------



## daveman (Apr 10, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it's profitable, all right.  Because Federal money is poured into it.

Subsidies Keeping Iowa Wind Turbines Turning



> Where to start? First, industrial wind and solar make no sense economically. Both past and present CEOs of MidAmerican Energy (“we delivered 61.3 percent renewable wind energy to our customers,” their website boasts) admitted that the turbines in Iowa will be 100% paid for by tax credits.
> 
> The first indication of this was on Simon Conway’s WHO Radio show. Simon interviewed CEO Bill Fehrman in 2017, who admitted that 100% of the cost of the turbines comes from taxes. In a May 30, 2018, article written by the _Des Moines Register_’s Donnelle Eller, current MidAmerican CEO Adam Wright said:
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound very free-markety to me.  But then, you lie a lot.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 10, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> *Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working*




Prof. Stinkelgruber was quoted as having said about wind energy in the New Berliner Times:
"The whole project has been nothing but a gas bag of hot air from the very beginning if you ask me."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 10, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So America is following Germany into the abyss.


----------



## Crick (Apr 10, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...



This hardly looks like an idea that went sour...





						Wind energy replaces coal as Germany’s biggest energy source in 2020 | REVE News of the wind sector in Spain and in the world
					






					www.evwind.es
				



.


----------



## Crick (Apr 10, 2021)

daveman said:


> Oh, it's profitable, all right.  Because Federal money is poured into it.



So, let';s guet this straight: you object to subsidies being paid to energy corporations?  You think they should be either be able to make a profit on their own or go out of business?  Yes?  No?


----------



## Crick (Apr 10, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> ...



No, they don't.  No one has built a solar concentrator in several years now.  The cost of photovoltaics has come down so much that they produce electricity more cheaply than coal.  And no dead birds from them.  Millions and millions of dead birds from the oil industry, but I suspect you don't give two shits about them, do you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 10, 2021)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> ...


Just what every nation needs. Declining power and skyrocketing costs.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 10, 2021)

Crick said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You don’t know much.




__





						This Solar Plant Accidentally Incinerates Up to 6,000 Birds a Year
					

A rare and unusual type of solar power plant that concentrates sunlight in California is accidentally killing up to 6,000 birds every year, with staff reporting that the birds keep flying into its concentrated beams of sunlight, and spontaneously bursting...




					www.sciencealert.com
				











						Solar Power Towers Are 'Vaporizing' Birds
					

But they aren't the deadliest energy source for our feathered friends




					www.popsci.com
				











						Scores of Birds Killed During Test of Solar Project in Nevada
					

A test of a solar power tower project in Nevada resulted in injuries to more than a hundred birds.




					www.kcet.org
				











						Solar farm sets 130 birds on FIRE
					

Around 130 birds have been injured while entering an area of concentrated solar energy created by the 110-megawatt Crescent Dunes Solar Energy Project near Tonopah, Nevada.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 10, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hypocrite strikes again!

This jerk demanded that I discuss my own thread that I posted elsewhere, but here he immediately avoid post one topic about Germany dropping back on their renewables to babble about what is allegedly going on in America.

Who wrote this?

"If you'd like a deeper discussion, then point us to the specific evidence, and discuss it in your own words. Yelling "IT'S IN MY LINK!" is not an argument."

You ignored post one article here completely.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a terrible reader you are!

From YOUR link:

"Data from the US Energy Information Administration show that in the US, we use the more than 100,000 MW installed wind capacity only a third of the time. The only way we would be able to utilize wind like mineral energies to generate electricity is for the wind to blow 24/7, 365 days a year, at a steady 30 mph or so."

and,

"Iowa boasts that 40% of our electricity is generated by wind turbines. But remember that that is still only about 4% of _all_ the energy we consume, and we are only 1% of the US population. *That 4% has already covered about 1,500,000 of our acres with industrial wind projects,* negatively affecting homes and businesses within as well as on the perimeters of these project areas. And taxpayers around the country have to make up the taxes that Iowa-based wind projects allow utilities to escape."

_bolding mine_
=====

From post one article YOU didn't read:

*"No longer economical without the subsidy*

The three wind turbines together generated 2 million kWh of electricity annually, meaning 666,666 kWh/ turbine per year. But now that the subsidies have ended, owner Horst Mengels explains he can no longer operate the turbines economically at electricity market prices of less than three, sometimes even one cent. Meanwhile private consumers of electricity now have to pay 30 cents and more for a kWh. Repair and maintenance of the turbines are no longer possible at the low market prices."


You are one dumb ignorant dishonest shit!


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


does this answer your question


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.

Air traffic control systems for example prevent windcraft facilities - because it needs a distance of 10 miles between radar control systems, radio beacons and windcraft facilities. A problem in this context is for example the USA. No one needs radio beacons any longer, if someone is using GPS. But GPS is not a reliable system, because the USA is not a reliable nation. And the European alternative system  "Galileo" is under pressure - because of mysteries - since a very long time now. By the way: Do you have a mystery creating secret service full of liars in the USA?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> Millions and millions of dead birds from the oil industry



Not to mention the fast food industry...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> 
> Air traffic control systems for example prevent windcraft facilities - because it needs a distance of 10 miles between radar control systems, radio beacons and windcraft facilities. A problem in this context is for example the USA. No one needs radio beacons any longer, if someone is using GPS. But GPS is not a reliable system, because the USA is not a reliable nation. And the European alternative system  "Galileo" is under pressure - because of mysteries - since a very long time now. By the way: Do you have a mystery creating secret service full of liars in the USA?


“Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.”

True or not true?

True.

Germans are tired of paying the exorbitant price to kill birds.





__





						Mass dismantling of old wind turbines could overburden Germany's recycling capacities
					






					www.cleanenergywire.org
				












						When the wind doesn't blow – DW – 11/21/2019
					

The German government and wind energy industry representatives have been meeting recently to hammer out a way of reinvigorating the sector. But the future of this once thriving industry is blowing in the wind.




					m.dw.com
				












						Germany To Abandon $1.1 Trillion Wind Power Program By 2019
					

Please Share This Story! PDF 📄 Germany plans to stop building new wind farms by 2019, gradually turning away from its $1.1 trillion wind power...




					www.technocracy.news


----------



## Crick (Apr 11, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Millions and millions of dead birds from the oil industry
> ...


Didn't the wings consumed during the last Super Bowl go into 9 digits?  Makes one suspect sports fans are few and far between in the Phasianidae (as I just found the chicken family is known).


----------



## Crick (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



This lovely bar chart shows coal and lignite on the decline and wind and solar on the rise.  I thought you were arguing otherwise.

As for the cost, I suspect you'd have trouble finding ANYTHING in Germany at prices comparable to the US.  For one, they don't subsidize their fossil fuel industries.  They are currently paying $5.57/gal for gasoline.


----------



## Crick (Apr 11, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> does this answer your question



What question?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


They just live in the wrong place


			https://www.trade.gov/energy-resource-guide-renewable-energy-costa-rica


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> ...



Possible. But I never heard of any big systemic problem, except that no one likes to have a windcraft facility in front of the own house. They don't look nice, they are very big and they are not silent. But windcraft was never a big theme for me, although I had reduced about 80% of the CO2 emissions output in my family during the last 20 years.



> Germans are tired of paying the exorbitant price to kill birds.



Do we? It exist new turbines, which don't kill birds as far as I heard. And as far as I know we get most windcraft energy from facilities, which we build in the sea.  But I don't see this as a real important theme. The real important theme is management of different local energy systems, transport of energy and power storage.

And let me tell you, that the way how you - and many other US-Americans - discuss about such problems sounds very mad in my ears.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2021)

Climate Insanity: German Greens, Conservatives Push For 100s Of Wind Turbines In Black Forest! (notrickszone.com)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Expensive energy that kills millions of birds a year is suppressive to the poor and the environment.


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's profitable, all right.  Because Federal money is poured into it.
> ...


Let's try it, see which folds first..."green" energy, or fossil fuels?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Climate Insanity: German Greens, Conservatives Push For 100s Of Wind Turbines In Black Forest! (notrickszone.com)



Commies never were important there. In Baden Würtemberg exists currently an alliance in the government between the Green party and the Christian democratic union. The CDU is a conservative party.

And it nervs that nearly always everything is wrong what US-Americans say about Germany.


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> 
> Air traffic control systems for example prevent windcraft facilities - because it needs a distance of 10 miles between radar control systems, radio beacons and windcraft facilities. A problem in this context is for example the USA. No one needs radio beacons any longer, if someone is using GPS. But GPS is not a reliable system, because the USA is not a reliable nation. And the European alternative system  "Galileo" is under pressure - because of mysteries - since a very long time now. By the way: Do you have a mystery creating secret service full of liars in the USA?


"No one needs radio beacons any longer, if someone is using GPS. But GPS is not a reliable system..."

You just explained why radio beacons are necessary.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2021)

This is yet another example of the Costanza Rule for evaluating the Leftwing Agenda.  Whatever the Lefties say, assume the opposite is true.

Germany has had years of brown outs and lower income people turning off their electricity and heating for part of the day because costs have skyrocketed.

France, on the other hand, has gone almost full nuclear power, with no problems.

Which one should we emulate and which one do the Lefties choose?


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


"I am a Democrat because I believe in the environment and conservation. For instance, we must raise the price of gasoline, like they do in Europe, to increase conservation. If we don't, there will soon be a big gas shortage, and this will mean higher gasoline prices for you and me."


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


It is not the turbines that are bad it is that the demand for electricity has fallen so significantly that the turbines are not needed.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 11, 2021)

boedicca said:


> This is yet another example of the Costanza Rule for evaluating the Leftwing Agenda.  Whatever the Lefties say, assume the opposite is true.
> 
> Germany has had years of brown outs and lower income people turning off their electricity and heating for part of the day because costs of skyrocketed.
> 
> ...


I am a solar generator and user of electricity.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is yet another example of the Costanza Rule for evaluating the Leftwing Agenda.  Whatever the Lefties say, assume the opposite is true.
> ...




How much of your solar generation has been subsidized with Tax Credits and mandated purchases by the local utility?

Were your solar panels made by slave labor in China?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Windcraft is not expensive.



> that kills millions of birds a year



It die sometimes birds, if they collide with a propellor - that's not nice - but where from comes your number "millions"?



> is suppressive to the poor



Eh? What a nonsense is this now? The imagination of poor people in a hamster wheel, if no wind blows?



> and the environment.



Environment = biosphere? The reason to do so is to prevent CO2 emissions. To do so is better for all life on planet Earth than to use many other forms of energy production.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 11, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


My generation is for me and I am not mandated to have solar, I want it so i am free of the utility companies. My panels were made in Fremont.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...




Solyndra?  That was heavily subsidized by taxpayers.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> ...


Screw market price! That's what caused the collapse of Texas electric grid & electric bills of $7,000 per day per house. There is no energy source costing 1 cent!!!


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> ...



If they would not be necessary (emergency case, if the USA is switching off GPS) we could build about 1,100 windcraft facilities.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

KissMy said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



I will not follow your smelly butt in your desperate attempt to get me to be let astray with your deflecting bullshit.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...



That is fine and your right to do that.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I replied to your quote: _"Horst Mengels explains he can no longer operate the turbines economically at electricity market prices of less than three, sometimes even one cent. Meanwhile private consumers of electricity now have to pay 30 cents and more for a kWh."_

Screw market price! That's what caused the collapse of Texas electric grid & electric bills of $7,000 per day per house. There is no energy source costing 1 cent!!!


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working*
> ...



Who says what? "Stinkelgruber" sounds very funny in German and as far as I am able to see this name not exists in Germany. I guess someone made a joke with you or you are the joker now.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

KissMy said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You are full of crap, you are ignoring what is going on in............ GERMANY!


----------



## daveman (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Air traffic control systems don't prevent windpower facilities from being built near airports -- air traffic safety exclusion zones do that.  You go and build tall shit around an airport, and people are going to get killed.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2021)

*The OP is Full of Crap!!!

Wind energy replaces coal as Germany’s biggest energy source in 2020*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

KissMy said:


> *The OP is Full of Crap!!!
> 
> Wind energy replaces coal as Germany’s biggest energy source in 2020*



You haven't read the post one article where they show what GOVERNMENT officials, German builders and the German media are saying, Pierre the blog author actually lives in Germany!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Climate Insanity: German Greens, Conservatives Push For 100s Of Wind Turbines In Black Forest! (notrickszone.com)
> ...


Anyway we must chop the forest down to save the planet


----------



## mamooth (Apr 11, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> The hypocrite strikes again!



Your butthurt is tedious. Try to stay on topic.



> This jerk demanded that I discuss my own thread



And sweet mother of god, did that trigger you. But that's not the topic here. Now, I'll do what you hate most, which is address the topic. From one of the sources ...

--
The share of renewable energy in Germany's energy consumption reached a record of 43% in the first nine months of 2019, figures from utilities association BDEW and research foundation ZSW show.
---

43%! That's an amazing success. Not being able to deny that, the deniers claim that since the stunning record of success can't extend upwards forever, it's really a total failure.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...




Wind power was one of the dumbest ideas ever imagined.  If you lived in rural Alaska, had no other power and could figure out a way to keep everything from freezing up they may give you a little bit power sometimes but otherwise it is a waste.

All the wind farms in the world are heavily subsidized by the stupid governments and that is the only reason they are in operation. Their would never be economically viable on their own.

However these Moon bats are too dumb to understand Science and Engineering and they will continue to have their wet dreams about "clean" power.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2021)

The birds in Germany will be damn glad the Krauts have come to their senses.


----------



## Crick (Apr 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




From Weatherman2020's links: "A RARE AND UNUSUAL type of solar power plant that concentrates sunlight..."

AND

this "Bird Deaths by Source"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


No shock you refuse to link to your fake chart.




__





						Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working
					

Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.   The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.   Perhaps...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a friend that is an executive with Duke Energy.

Duke has been building all kinds of "clean" energy facilities.

I asked him why would they do something that stupid.

He said it is because of financing.  They get a lot of their Capital and Operating credit from European banks.  The Environmental Wacko on the bank's Bord of Directors require clean energy projects or no money.

He says that because the stupid Feds subsidies the stupid projects then it is worthwhile to build them in order to kiss the ass of the Eurotrash banks.  The Engineers know it is a waste and will never amount to any serious power generation.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Who gets killed from what in your mindmanipulated  - or mindmanipulating - brain? I compared last week electric cars wth others - and I was not able to see any advantage in cases of CO2 emissions, if anyone in Germany drives an electric car. (Not so in Norway, by the way, because they use hydroelectric power plants). One reason for this problem within Germany is the strange production of rechargeable batterîes in Asia  - guess it is the same in the USA - what means: worldwide electric cars have under best conditions in the moment not zero emissions of CO2 but "only" 50% of the CO2 emissions of normal cars with combusion engines, because they need twice CO2 for the production of batteries. And the other 50% are the CO2 emissions of the power plants here in Germany.

By the way. You GPS system gives everyone correct data because Europe makes the Galileo system. And why "the USA" thinks a redundance in global positioning systems is bad for the USA is a mystery to me. Your mistrust and hate on your allies from the western world must be really "¿great again?".


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I guess this is what you call humor and others call senseless aggressions. Alcohol? Drugs?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I call it typical lib lies, double talk hypocrisy and flat out in your face mayhem and destruction.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 11, 2021)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Another no link chart, you do this a lot.

Maybe I start calling you Nocricklink


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 11, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Ich nenne es tyische ¿"lib"? Lügen. Doppelzüngige Scheinheiligkeit und  ... hmmm .. is the rest here a threat of violence? Which reaction do you expect now? What would your neighbor do, if you would say so to him?`


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Try to stay on topic....,.,.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 12, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Again: Which answer do you expect? What did I not understand from your messages in context of the use of windcraft power in Germany? Specially: What for heavens sake do you like to tell me about my homeland Germany, what I do not know on my own? And why give so many people in general totally wrong informations about Germany, with the intention to manipulate the opinions of  US-American citizens? Wind energy for example needs per se better and cheaper systems of power storage. That's one of the main problems in all cases of the growing use of alternative energies.


----------



## daveman (Apr 12, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Who dies when airliners crash into wind turbines because some moron said they could be built near the airport because everyone uses GPS now?

Really?

You're too stupid to talk to.


----------



## wamose (Apr 12, 2021)

Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.


----------



## Crick (Apr 12, 2021)

wamose said:


> Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.



It is easily demonstrable he's the most intelligent president this nation has seen since


daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Wind turbines are not being built near airports or without full review and approval re such issues.  Worldwide, only two, single-engine aircraft - and no others - have ever crashed into wind turbines.  The most recent is too new to have NTSB results on but the prior crashed into the tower due to a loss of navigation.  So, who is it that's too stupid to talk to?


----------



## Crick (Apr 12, 2021)

wamose said:


> Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.



It is EASILY demonstrable that Biden, by a huge margin, is the most intelligent president this nation has seen since 20 Jan 2017.  Where the F did you ever get the idea that anyone thought we should buy unwanted German wind turbines?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 13, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Try to understand what I spoke about. The problem I spoke about in this context here are radiations from electric devices - and not buildings (although buildings on their own are also able to be problems in context of interfering signals).

And to answer your senseless learned hate against us Germans - which is damned wide spread in the USA, although Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - let me tell you this:

When the message came that Finland it the most happy country in the world we Germans said: _"Nice country. How comes this? What are they doing to be happy? Are we perhaps able to do the same?"_ and US-Americans said _"Damned fucking idiots. This fucking shithole country is not able to be happy. We are happy! We are great! Let us nuke this fucking socialistic satanic country, so they will see, who is really happy!" _

But now I have to listen to an old song from Finland. People say to sing such songs makes people happy ... and thoughtful.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 13, 2021)

Crick said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.
> ...



You will be astonished to hear this - but as far as I heard the rotors for windcraft facilities are still handcrafted. It exist no machines, which are able to make it in the same quality. So the problem is not only to have an idea about what to do - the problem is also to be able to do this.


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Crick said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.
> ...


They guy who said we need to build wind turbines near airports.

"Air traffic control systems for example prevent windcraft facilities - because it needs a distance of 10 miles between radar control systems, radio beacons and windcraft facilities. A problem in this context is for example the USA. No one needs radio beacons any longer, if someone is using GPS. But GPS is not a reliable system, because the USA is not a reliable nation."


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Crick said:


> It is EASILY demonstrable that Biden, by a huge margin, is the most intelligent president this nation has seen since 20 Jan 2017.


And yet, oddly, you have not demonstrated it.


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And to answer your senseless learned hate against us Germans - which is damned wide spread in the USA, although Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - let me tell you this:


Wow.

I hate very few people.  It's a terrible waste of energy.

So maybe you could drop your victimhood fetish.


----------



## Crick (Apr 14, 2021)

daveman said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > It is EASILY demonstrable that Biden, by a huge margin, is the most intelligent president this nation has seen since 20 Jan 2017.
> ...



They each demonstrate their distinctions almost constantly.  Trump couldn't form a valid sentence, thought he could buy Greenland, lied to America about the Coronavirus and suggested people inject bleach.  MOST people are smarter than Trump.  Easily explains why Biden won't be buying used German windmills.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 15, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > And to answer your senseless learned hate against us Germans - which is damned wide spread in the USA, although Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - let me tell you this:
> ...



Are you sure?



> So maybe you could drop your victimhood fetish.



What's a hateful and inadequate answer.

Your nation has a big problem with"happiness". Always to try to be happy is nearly a guarantee for to be unhappy. Who likes to change really something in case he's not happy - and the USA seems to be anything else than happy in the current moment of history - has to take a serios look at the own mistakes and wrong-doings. So from time to time I inform you about some of the crimes the USA did do against nations which - and people who - never did do anything bad to the USA, so you tortured, murdered and bombed them down.

This reminds me now by the way to another difference between Germany and the USA. Our enemies - you and your allies - bombed down Germany some big yards deeper than it had been before world war 1+2. So a short time after the end of world war 2 - ¿whatelse to do? - we reopened the opera in Munich. It was an open air performance in an expansion of ruins. This behavior was for your people very funny. They were convinced it's better to work day and night in such a situation and to forget all arts and culture. You was civilized - we were barbarians. And you was convinced Germany is dead forever and never will come back. I guess we said _"We will see" _in those days when we heard this_,_ because we usually always say _"We will see"_ in case someone makes a prediction. Indeed I think we can say today _"We came back - with the help of god and some wonders"_. This I understand easily - but what I do not understand: When the USA was bombed down some mico-millimeters in 9/11 - why did you never come back and why did so many of your people lose so much of your values? Why is it satisfying for you never again to be the old good-natured USA  from the end of the 20th century - but you try to start to be in the beginning of the new millenium a new evil-natured USA? And why do you cry the same time continously you like to be "great again"? You make your nation "little" - not others are doing so! I on my own never saw a little USA - and even if it would be little - why not to be little?


PS: Okay - the song (John Denver, Sunshine on my shoulders) is about photovoltaic. But also rain makes me happy, specially if it is a warm soft rain. I see everyone and everything growing in the rain. Cold wind makes me not happy - but it makes windcraft facilities 'happy' and the people, who are able to use this harmless energy of the nature for everyones sane life.


----------



## daveman (Apr 15, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


Oh, I see the problem.

You're an idiot who believes every negative thing said about Trump.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 15, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's only profitable due to direct subsidies it isn't profitable. 

and for that milestone, what was the duration of it getting 60% of its power from wind?


----------



## daveman (Apr 15, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


We weren't trying to kill Germany.  We killed the Nazi Party.

If we'd wanted to kill Germany, we knew how to make nuclear bombs.  We could have killed Germany.

As for your ridiculous claim about the Denver song, how about we see what he had to say about it?

*"Song history[edit]*
Denver described how he wrote "Sunshine on My Shoulders": "I wrote the song in Minnesota at the time I call 'late winter, early spring'. It was a dreary day, gray and slushy. The snow was melting and it was too cold to go outside and have fun, but God, you're ready for spring. You want to get outdoors again and you're waiting for that sun to shine, and you remember how sometimes just the sun itself can make you feel good. And in that very melancholy frame of mind I wrote 'Sunshine on My Shoulders'."

"The song was slightly remixed for single release, with the addition of strings and woodwinds to enhance the background of the song. The album version features an extra verse, not heard on the Singles charts, due to the song's length. In addition to Denver's wondering on if he had a day and a song. In the second verse, It mentions Denver's wondering if he had a tale, and a wish. The song ends with the words "ALMOST ALWAYS", being held on until the song's end. The full length single mix with the second verse has been released on most of Denver's hits compilations."

Odd.  Nothing in there about photovoltaics.

So it looks like everything you say is suspect, and easily discarded as worthless.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 16, 2021)

daveman said:


> We weren't trying to kill Germany. ...



You murdered Germans in masses in world war 1 and 2. And you eliminated Germany systematically. What's today called "Germany" is more a kind of US-European joke of history. The Germans from the years 1913 have today in average 1/2 descendent - and this descendents are old and have not many children.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 16, 2021)

daveman said:


> ... Nothing in there about photovoltaics. ...



Good grief ... How was I able to make this mistake? John Denver sang not about photovoltaics? Now I'm definetelly perpelexed - but not about John Denver. He still "Fills up my [solar] senses".


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 16, 2021)

daveman said:


> ... You're an idiot who believes every negative thing said about Trump



Do you like to say someone knows a positive thing about Mr. Donald Trump? What could this be?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 16, 2021)

Flash said:


> The birds in Germany will be damn glad the Krauts have come to their senses.



Let me inform you were the expression "the Krauts" came from. In war the US-Americans saw in their pow camps how German soldiers tried to survive by eating all forms of plants (="Kraut") which they were able to eat, before they died on hunger.


----------



## Crick (Apr 16, 2021)

I've been supportive of you through this thread, but I have to take a couple exceptions here.  For one, the topic of these conversation has long ago left the topics of this thread of this forum.  Secondly, no Germans - NONE - died of starvation in American POW camps during or after World War II.


----------



## daveman (Apr 16, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > We weren't trying to kill Germany. ...
> ...


We weren't trying to kill Germany.

You can tell because Germany's still there. 

And if you're angry about Germany's current demographics, perhaps you should complain to the German leftists who let so many immigrants into the nation. 

Not America's problem.  Not America's fault.


----------



## daveman (Apr 16, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ... Nothing in there about photovoltaics. ...
> ...


Yup, you fucked up.


----------



## daveman (Apr 16, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ... You're an idiot who believes every negative thing said about Trump
> ...


The greatest thing about President Trump is he makes leftists shit their pants in incoherent rage.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2021)

Dave must have had a good night's rest, dreaming happily about gulags and concentration camps, as he always does. That's why he woke up so energized.

Meanwhile, green energy is still a stunning free market success, which really triggers hardcore Marxists.







I pity the deniers. They've been whiing for decades, and reality has just steamrollered over them. It must be really disheartening, to have devoted so many years of your life to cult talking points, only to seem them fail so consistently.


----------



## Crick (Apr 16, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Rage, yes.  But the incoherency would be whatever the fuck Trump is trying to say.  The man cannot craft a valid, noun/verb sentence for fuck's sake.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 16, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Dave must have had a good night's rest, dreaming happily about gulags and concentration camps, as he always does. That's why he woke up so energized.
> 
> Meanwhile, green energy is still a stunning free market success, which really triggers hardcore Marxists.
> 
> ...



No link to the chart, thus worthless, you hiding something?

Where is the link?


----------



## daveman (Apr 16, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Dave must have had a good night's rest, dreaming happily about gulags and concentration camps, as he always does. That's why he woke up so energized.
> 
> Meanwhile, green energy is still a stunning free market success, which really triggers hardcore Marxists.
> 
> ...


It can't exist without government subsidies.  Not much free market involved.

Of course, you Marxists think the government should run everything, so you're pretty excited about this.


----------



## daveman (Apr 16, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


If that's your standard for good Presidentin', I have some bad news about Joe Biden.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> ... Yup, you fucked up.





daveman said:


> ... The greatest thing about President Trump is he makes leftists shit their pants in incoherent rage.


no comment


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Let me say it this way: Germans and Germany is something what's existing for our enemies and what they forced us to be - but not for us Germans. We  never were a nation. "German" - better to say the German word for German - means just simple "united". You are a member of the German states of America for example. And you speak a German language. Take all words with Latin and Germanic roots out of your language, then you are perhaps able to understand what I say here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 17, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Dave must have had a good night's rest, dreaming happily about gulags and concentration camps, as he always does. That's why he woke up so energized.
> 
> Meanwhile, green energy is still a stunning free market success, which really triggers hardcore Marxists.
> 
> ...



s0n.....as Ive said in the past, "cult" by your definition is clearly upside down. Solar and wind energy are decidedly fringe......still........after the past decade. Provide only 6%-7% of US electricity.( 10% by 2040 according to the EIA ). To any level headed person, that makes you part of the "cult" contingent. Plus, in this forum, I see VERY few concurring with your point of view, which again, puts you in the category of cult. By definition, cult............

*Cult*

a relatively small group of people having religious beliefs or practices regarded by others as strange or sinister.
"a network of Satan-worshiping cults"
synonyms:
sect · religious group · denomination · religious order · church · faith · faith community · belief · persuasion · affiliation · movement · group · body · faction · clique

The operative term here is obviously, "relatively small group". Most of the public considers the climate crusader type's to be religious nutters. The continued *DOMINANCE* of fossil fuels all over the world train wrecks this myth of renewable energy being anything more than a fad.


----------



## Crick (Apr 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Dave must have had a good night's rest, dreaming happily about gulags and concentration camps, as he always does. That's why he woke up so energized.
> ...



Are you under the impression that the oil industry takes no subsidies from the US government?


----------



## daveman (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ... Yup, you fucked up.
> ...


It's true.


----------



## daveman (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I don't care.  Your opinion on American matters is just as worthless as my opinion on German matters.


----------



## daveman (Apr 17, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Of course not.  Let's take away the subsidies from both.

Who will last longer?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

Crick said:


> For one, they don't subsidize their fossil fuel industries.



Neither do we.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The birds in Germany will be damn glad the Krauts have come to their senses.
> ...




_The word, which in German means “sour cabbage,” is first mentioned in American English in 1776 and the dish was long associated with German communities in the United States.

Sauerkraut was also a Pennsylvania Dutch specialty.  The immigrants to America carried barrels of sauerkraut with them on their ship, as the properties in sauerkraut helped fight disease.  Pennsylvania Dutch cooking is indigenous to those areas of southeastern Pennsylvania that were settled by the Mennonites and Amish._

Sauerkraut History and Information, Whats Cooking America


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

Crick said:


> Are you under the impression that the oil industry takes no subsidies from the US government?



Are you under the impression that writing off a typical business expense is an oil industry subsidy?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



What's not the reason why you call us "Krauts". The reason is you enjoy it to let your self defined enemies die. This gives you the feeling to be an allmighty entity, who is able to break any divine law by murdering your self defined enemies in all forms of perverted methods and to be praised for this murder, because you kill only animals, who eat "Kraut".

_



			Sauerkraut was also a Pennsylvania Dutch specialty.  The immigrants to America carried barrels of sauerkraut with them on their ship, as the properties in sauerkraut helped fight disease.  Pennsylvania Dutch cooking is indigenous to those areas of southeastern Pennsylvania that were settled by the Mennonites and Amish.
		
Click to expand...

_


> Sauerkraut History and Information, Whats Cooking America



I guess it exist much more criminals under the population in the USA who calls us "Krauts" instead of "Germans". It existed by the way also never anyone who was a really a real "German" (=Spearman). The French for example call us "Allemans" - and Allemans really exist. Angeln and Sachsen (Anglo-Saxons) also really exist. Normans too. But never existed anyone who was a real "German", because Germans just simple never existed. This was also only a name which our self defined enemies made for us. I guess one day, when we will finally have be gone forever, then we will be only a myth any longer and archeologists will have very big problems to find out who was a German and who not, before they will decide that Germans never existed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Nothing what you said to me up to now had anything to do with truth. And in gerneral to use the word "truth" in context of Donald Trump sounds blasphemic in my ears. This man never had anything to do with truth. From my point of view this man is a stupid criminal and/or criminal stupid.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Read again what I wrote.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I read your lies.


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 17, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> ...


Hahahaha. Can I ask you a serious question... on a scale from 1 to 10 how much do you care about birds flying into windmills?!


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



And what is my worthless opinion about what kind of US-American matter?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Read again what I wrote. You answered before I finished.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 17, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



*What's not the reason why you call us "Krauts". The reason is you enjoy it to let your self defined enemies die. This gives you the feeling to be an allmighty entity, who is able to break any divine law by murdering your self defined enemies in all forms of perverted merthodd and to be praised for this murder, because you kill are only animals, who eat Kraut. *

Liar.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 17, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





> I said:
> _What's not the reason why you call us "Krauts". The reason is you enjoy it to let your self defined enemies die. This gives you the feeling to be an allmighty entity, who is able to break any divine law by murdering your self defined enemies in all forms of perverted methods and to be praised for this murder, because you kill only animals, who eat "Kraut"._
> 
> And I said:
> _I guess it exist much more criminals under the population in the USA who calls us "Krauts" instead of "Germans". It existed by the way also never anyone who was a really a real "German" (=Spearman). The French for example call us "Allemans" - and Allemans really exist. Angeln and Sachsen (Anglo-Saxons) also really exist. Normans too. But never existed anyone who was a real "German", because Germans just simple never existed. This was also only a name which our self defined enemies made for us. I guess one day, when we will finally have be gone forever, then we will be only a myth any longer and archeologists will have very big problems to find out who was a German and who not, before they will decide that Germans never existed._



I am not able to be a liar by saying what I'm convinced from. What is wrong with my statement here in your view to the world?


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The birds in Germany will be damn glad the Krauts have come to their senses.
> ...




My father was a WWII vet and he told me that they called the sonofabitches "Krauts" because they ate sauerkraut.  A way of dehumanizing the enemy.  Like we called the Vietnamese "Gooks" in the war I was in.

My father hated the Krauts after seeing what they did in the war, which is ironic since his family were immigrants from Germany.  That makes me half Kraut.  My wife's family were 100% German immigrants.   That makes my children 3/4ths Krauts.  Of course they are 100% Americans.

Before going to Vietnam I spent six months serving on the Fulda Gap in Krautland.  The women were good for screwing but the guys were pussies.  The nearby city of Kassel was a shithole.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> ...


The reason wind power is constantly referred to as "installed capacity"  is because wind turbines only average an actual power output of 25% of their rated capacity.

So 100MW of installed capacity actually means 25 MW of actual power.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

What's your point?  How many people do you believe think a wind turbine generates energy without wind?  The problem here is that you see no value in the carbon-free nature of alternative sources and the bulk of the human race - particularly the educated - do.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> What's your point?  How many people do you believe think a wind turbine generates energy without wind?  The problem here is that you see no value in the carbon-free nature of alternative sources and the bulk of the human race - particularly the educated - do.



I see plenty of value in emission free power.

I just don't see value in an intermittent power generator that only produces 25% of its rated capacity.

You have to realize that if we want to transition to a 100% electric powered society that power demands will increase exponentially.

We can't even produce enough power with wind and solar to meet even 20% of our electricity needs today.

We need to rethink our irrational fear of nuclear power.  We need to invest in newer reactor designs that will be inherently safe and incapable of overheating ( and yes these do exist already)

If we ever want to even consider the possibility of a 100% emission free electric powered society we will need power generation sources that will be able to maintain base load power 24/7/365.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

You seem to be suggesting that the US has already put up all the wind turbines it can.  That, of course, is not true.  US wind turbine capacity will continue to increase as will solar PV farms.  They will both be augmented by large scale storage solutions, such as vanadium redox or even Li-ion.  

Unlike many folks, I have a very favorable opinion of nuclear power.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> You seem to be suggesting that the US has already put up all the wind turbines it can.  That, of course, is not true.  US wind turbine capacity will continue to increase as will solar PV farms.  They will both be augmented by large scale storage solutions, such as vanadium redox or even Li-ion.
> 
> Unlike many folks, I have a very favorable opinion of nuclear power.



We don't need to be uglifying our landscapes with turbines and solar panels or causing more environmental damage by mining metals for batteries.

We have more than enough nuclear waste from old obsolete light water reactors to power the entire country for a couple centuries at least.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh.  You didn't mention that earlier.  So its not that we can't power the country with alternative energy technology, it's that you think solar farms and wind turbines are more unsightly than a gas, oil or coal fired power plant.  You're willing to beggar the nation to satisfy your (rather rare) sense of aesthetics.  Got it.

You might want to read Vanadium redox battery - Wikipedia

And, again, I support nuclear power but if you want to cut down on metal mining, nuclear power is not your best choice.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> Oh.  You didn't mention that earlier.  So its not that we can't power the country with alternative energy technology, it's that you think solar farms and wind turbines are more unsightly than a gas, oil or coal fired power plant.  You're willing to beggar the nation to satisfy your (rather rare) sense of aesthetics.  Got it.
> 
> You might want to read Vanadium redox battery - Wikipedia
> 
> And, again, I support nuclear power but if you want to cut down on metal mining, nuclear power is not your best choice.


It's both.  In order to get 100 MW if power from wind we need to install 400  1 MW wind mills.  How in any accounting does that make sense?  If you want 100 MW from a nuclear powered turbine you install a 100MW turbine that produces power 27/7/365. 

Molten salt reactors can be buried underground for security, do not need copious amounts of water and only need to be refueled every 20 years or so.

And in reality we do not need to mine anymore uranium at all.  The waste we have right now will be able to power the country for a at least a century and after that we can use thorium for fuel. 

And you might not want to believe it but aesthetics are important to the mental well being of a population.

And I'm not even mentioning the noise pollution millions of wind turbines will create.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

For the third time, you do not need to argue nuclear power with me.  I like nuclear power.  The topic of this thread is wind energy.

Then let's compare the fuel costs between a 100 MW LNG plant and 400 MW of wind turbines.  Hmm... my calculator keeps saying something about divide by zero...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> Then let's compare the fuel costs between a 100 MW LNG plant and 400 MW of wind turbines. Hmm... my calculator keeps saying something about divide by zero...



Where did your calculator say anything about 100 MW of battery backup?


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

It said that  [(fuel used by 100 MW LNG plant) / (fuel used by 400 MW of wind turbines)] is a divide-by-zero situation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> It said that  [(fuel used by 100 MW LNG plant) / (fuel used by 400 MW of wind turbines)] is a divide-by-zero situation.



It ignored the expense of your battery backup.

Greens are well known for ignoring expenses incurred by their free fuel.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

We weren't talking about expense.  We were talking about fuel.  And in one of the articles I was reading on wind power today, I came across an interesting comment by some power company engineer.  He said the variability of the wind is easy to deal with, with today's smart grid and multiple potential sources.  With good weather reports you can anticipate changes well in advance so that there is often very LITTLE need for the backup capacity all the deniers here scream about.  What is really a kick in the ass, he said, was when a large generator in a classical power plant suddenly goes tits up.  To cover that requires backups spinning 24/7.  Wind will give you days of warning so backup systems can sit idle.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> We weren't talking about expense.



Of course you weren't.


----------



## daveman (Apr 18, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I said "President Trump is he makes leftists shit their pants in incoherent rage", and you screech NUH UH!! and proceed to shit your pants in incoherent rage.  

Take a shower, kid.


----------



## daveman (Apr 18, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


If this is where you try to convince me that your opinions on American matters is valuable, that's not going to work out the way you think.


----------



## daveman (Apr 18, 2021)

Crick said:


> Oh.  You didn't mention that earlier.  So its not that we can't power the country with alternative energy technology, it's that you think solar farms and wind turbines are more unsightly than a gas, oil or coal fired power plant.  You're willing to beggar the nation to satisfy your (rather rare) sense of aesthetics.  Got it.
> 
> You might want to read Vanadium redox battery - Wikipedia
> 
> And, again, I support nuclear power but if you want to cut down on metal mining, nuclear power is not your best choice.


Vanadium redox batteries use large amounts of sulfuric acid and toxic vanadium.

Sounds very safe.


----------



## Crick (Apr 18, 2021)

daveman said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.  You didn't mention that earlier.  So its not that we can't power the country with alternative energy technology, it's that you think solar farms and wind turbines are more unsightly than a gas, oil or coal fired power plant.  You're willing to beggar the nation to satisfy your (rather rare) sense of aesthetics.  Got it.
> ...



Yes they do and yes they are. But since they don't move and vanadium is the battery's singular electrolyte, they are rather simple to deal with.  Their design also makes it very simple to scale them up.  They will easily last for decades and tens of thousands of cycles.  And when you're done with them, the vanadium can be easily recovered and used in steel rebar and tools.  The Chinese are currently putting one together that will put out 200 MW for 4 hours.  The advantages of vanadium redox batteries over lithium-ion are overwhelming and will undoubtedly dominate the world market in the very near future.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 18, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Example: Mr. Donald Trump is not president of the USA - and it's not the job of anyone else to have to correct your mistakes, bad intentions and all other nonsense, which you say,


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 18, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You have no idea about my ways to think. Most of this ways have nothing to do with the USA nor with the English language. I never would say "America" for example instead of "USA". Reason: The USA is only a little part of America, so it would be ignorant, arrogant and wrong to do so.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 19, 2021)

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Fine. He hated us because Germany never in history did do anything bad to the USA. And we hated it to have to eat Kraut and to die on hunger in the pow camps of US-Americans. But we took our hate with us into our graves. And you continued to hate us - and your hate grew. That's the way it is - and that's why I think all soldiers of the USA without any exception should leave Germany forever. You are not able to defend what you hate.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 19, 2021)

By the way: Exists anything in this world here what US-Americans do not hate, so every "discussion" with US-Americasn lands in the end always only on the planet hate of the anti-solar system USA?


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> For the third time, you do not need to argue nuclear power with me.  I like nuclear power.  The topic of this thread is wind energy.
> 
> Then let's compare the fuel costs between a 100 MW LNG plant and 400 MW of wind turbines.  Hmm... my calculator keeps saying something about divide by zero...



Why compare it to a fossil fuel power plant when the idea is to generate emission free power?

But what are the maintennace costs of 400 wind turbines compared to one large turbine?  What about the operating life of those turbines compared to a single large turbine?

We need power 24/7/365 and intermittent power generators aren't the way to get it

In what accounting does any power generator that only produces 25% of it rated capacity a good deal?

Would you buy a car that only got you 25% the way to your destination?

Would you buy a furnace for you home that only heated your home to 25% of the thermostat setting?


----------



## Crick (Apr 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > For the third time, you do not need to argue nuclear power with me.  I like nuclear power.  The topic of this thread is wind energy.
> ...





Blues Man said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > For the third time, you do not need to argue nuclear power with me.  I like nuclear power.  The topic of this thread is wind energy.
> ...


I compare wind to fossil fuel plants because people here, including you, have been trying to claim that power from a wind turbine costs more to the end user than power from a fossil fuel plant and that is simply not true.  One of the primary reasons for that is zero fuel costs.  I regard the wind turbines PRIMARY value to be it's zero-carbon output and the cost savings just an added benefit.

The average capacity of a wind turbine in the US (just asked Google) is 2.43 MW.  The average size of a combined cycle (gas and steam) plant is 500 MW produced typically by 5 shaft sets.  So, we're talking about roughly 40 wind turbines to match the output of 1 gas-fired shaft sets.  The reliability of these systems is dependent on multiple factors.  Complexity, temperature and pressure extremes, fatigue cycles, and others.  A wind turbine consists of a large variable-pitch rotor attached to a gearbox attached to a generator.  With no combustion there is no serious heat anywhere in the system.  There are no working fluids, so no fluid pressure issues.  The typical COGAS system consists of a gas burner feeding a low pressure, high temperature turbine the outlet of which goes into a heat exchanger to produce steam which feeds another turbine.  It is considerably more complex and under considerably more stressful normal working conditions .  Wind turbine technology, on the other hand, is not as mature as fuel powered generation.  Then keep in mind that if a typical COGAS plant loses one shaft, they have lost 20% of their capacity.  A 100 turbine farm losing one turbine still retains 99% capacity.  That 40-to-1 ratio works in both directions.  There is not a great deal of readily available information on the net to support either side of this argument, particularly if one tries to avoid real or perceivedly biased sources.  I did find the following discussion on wind turbine reliability from what appears to be an objective source:
*****************************************
*Wind Turbine Reliability Challenges*

Reliability is defined as the probability that a product will perform its intended function under stated conditions for a specified period of time. Reliability engineers and researchers use field data, experiments, and analytical techniques to determine the failure rates of products over time under specific conditions, and then work with design engineers to make products more robust.

Determining the reliability of currently installed wind turbines is an active and challenging area of research. There are a number of databases globally that track wind turbine failures and downtimes, but there is no uniform method for deciding what data to collect, how to collect it, and how to record it. Researchers have identified other problems as well:


Necessary data may not be available because it is considered proprietary by wind turbine operators.
It is difficult to compare data from one wind turbine to the next due to differences in component technologies and construction.
It is difficult to compare data from similar wind turbines operating in different environments (dry vs. wet, hot vs. cold, etc.).
Wind turbine designs and technologies are evolving rapidly, making it difficult to compare data from newer wind turbines to data from older, smaller wind turbines.
Wind turbines are typically designed for a 20-year lifetime, but most of the turbines in the field were installed less than 20 years ago. Complete lifecycle field data does not exist in most cases, and the oldest wind turbines with the most field data available are not representative of the latest designs and technologies.
There is also a limited amount of published work regarding failure analyses of wind turbine components, and much of the data that does exist is from older wind turbines. This makes it difficult to compare failures of similar components in different turbines. For example, there are many ways a gear box could fail. Without knowledge of exactly how the gear boxes failed in the field, it can be challenging to analyze gear box failures on similar wind turbines.

Despite these difficulties, researchers have made estimates of wind turbine reliability.  In general, about half of wind turbine failures are due to electric components and to the control system, but these failures have low downtimes. Generator and gear box failures are less frequent but have longer downtimes. One study found that 25% of wind turbine faults caused 95% of the downtime.  Reliability of wind turbines has improved with time and has achieved an availability of 98%, but wind turbines fail at least once per year, on average, with larger wind turbines failing relatively more frequently. A recent study of US wind turbines found that when all sources of downtime are accounted for, the average wind turbine actively generates power for 1.5 days between downtime events and that the average downtime is 1.6 hours.
*********************************************************************************************************************************




__





						Wind Turbine Reliability
					

During the last twenty years, global wind power capacity has grown at a rapid pace, with an estimated cumulative global capacity of approximately 433 gigawatts in 2015. Wind power supplied more new power generation globally than any other technology in 2015 and accounted for almost half of...




					www.exponent.com
				




We do need power 24/7 but we also need to reduce our GHG emissions.  The solution to that is not to restrict ourselves to single-technology solutions.  An integrated approach including smart grids, Wind, solar PV, high efficiency combined gas and steam, hydroelectric and nuclear can achieve both aims.  Wind turbines have infiltrated markets worldwide and we have not seen the decrease in system reliability you and others have been predicting.

A system that you expect to produce 25% of its rated output is the proper choice when other factors (zero carbon output, zero fuel consumption) dramatically affect long term costs and societal value, lower capitol expenditures offset the rated output issue and, at the small but compassionate end of the scale, when the technology will produce far more skilled job openings than older technologies.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


I never compared windmills to fossil fuel plants.

I am comparing them to nuclear plants because both are near emission free.

IMO there is no reason to consider wind a better investment than a fossil fuel free power source that runs at near 100% capacity 24/7/365.

It makes more sense to build fewer large turbines than it does to build tens of thousands of small turbines.

Hydroelectric is limited to  places where we can dam rivers and cause a host of environmental problems that people are less apt to accept these days.

And in terms of the grid a stable base load is much easier to handle than large swings of power from intermittent sources because a constant base load is predictable and it simplifies the grid rather than adding more complexity.

And if we are going to a 100% electric society, and I think we should, stability and predictability are just as important as generating the massive amounts of electricity that are going to be needed and wind just isn't as easily scaled up as other power generation methods.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



4 2.5MW wind mills produces 2.5MW of power to produce 500MW you will need 800 2.5MW turbines.

or 

a 2.5MW turbine actually produces .625 MW of power 500MW/.625MW= 800


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2021)

Proving the retardation of the left. Don't work so scale it back instead of stop using it all together.


----------



## Crick (Apr 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I was not comparing  a single wind turbine to an entire gas-fired plant.  I was comparing it to one of the typical plant's five COGAS shaft units.  500MW/5 shaft set = 100 MW/shaft set.  100MW/shaft set//2.5MW/Turbine = 40 Turbines/shaft set.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...




But this pwns you s0n...............

Energy Usage Projections - Bing


*Note the colors that are NOT purple!!*   


Your sh*t is philosophy. World governments dont concur.............. 

Climate crusaders continue to be the epitome of the unicorn chasers.


----------



## Crick (Apr 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Proving the retardation of the left. Don't work so scale it back instead of stop using it all together.



Would you mind explaining?  What do you believe doesn't work and is being scaled back?  Wind turbines?  That would be false.













						What are the current trends in renewable energy? - REN21
					

Renewable energy is now the least-cost option in the power sector and is a no-brainer. Learn more about the current trends in renewables here.




					www.ren21.net


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Proving the retardation of the left. Don't work so scale it back instead of stop using it all together.
> ...



Notable...........

Whenever progressives put up a graph, the first thing you always notice is, the #'s arent compared to anything. Additions of power capacity for renewables always looks impressive.....but only when in relation to itself. Only the rubes of the world are impressed.

Here is a comparison graph.....from the United States EIA btw.

Energy Usage Projections - Bing



Very clear........renewables are a joke and will be for many, many decades. Are you a sucker. But dont take my word for it......click on the link above and see the projections for renewables vs. fossil fuels.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 19, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> ... Very clear........renewables are a joke and will be for many, many decades. ...



Not so in Germany. We reached in 2020 the extremely ambitious self made targets for the reduction of CO2 emissions - also with the help of renewable energies.

Ever heard anything from such a technology for example?


Are you really sure you know everything what you need to know to be able to help all mankind to survive? When do you think will be the best moment to start? After your death? But it exists also a life before death.


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2021)

Here's a quick rundown on how they work.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ... Very clear........renewables are a joke and will be for many, many decades. ...
> ...



"Amibtious targets" are ghey. And really, who cares? China is building 2-3 coal plants/month............and will for the next 9 years. d0y. So Germany builds a few windmills. Nobody is impressed.  

Analysis: Will China build hundreds of new coal plants in the 2020s?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 19, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> *Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working*



Joe is going to have to go it alone now to ramp up his plans to build a 100 mile tall wind generator out into space to make electricity on the solar wind as Earth spins around the Sun!


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *Germany Scales Back on Wind Energy Because Its Not Working*
> ...



Great Scott man! By the scale of your blueprint that thing would be over 4000 miles tall!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Well, Joe knows that if you really want to get the most energetic solar particles to make green wind power work, you gotta reach out past the Van Allen Radiation belt!


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Sacre Bleu!


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


So why not just compare it to actual output of a 500 Mw plant?

This is the problem I have with people who think wind power is the answer.  The comparison they use are junk.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Proving the retardation of the left. Don't work so scale it back instead of stop using it all together.
> ...


Installed capacity or actual output?


----------



## Crick (Apr 19, 2021)

I imagine those numbers are rated capacity.  The growth rates would be the same no matter which you used.


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


Vanadium is not the electrolyte; sulfuric acid is.  Same as the lead-acid battery in your car.  

We've seen similar lofty promises about "green" energy before.  You'll understand if I don't hold my breath.


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany has enough problems of her own.  You clean your own house first, then, maybe, I might ask for your opinion.


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Yeah, most of the English-speaking world knows what "America" means.  

Are there any American members of German message boards who stamp their feet and pout like you do?


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany declared war on the United States on December 11, 1941.  The US declaration was in response to Germany's declaration.

You can stop pretending to be the victim.


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Wait...if it's 4000 miles tall, we can make the blades out of SOLAR CELLS!

Brilliant!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




Well, if the wind tower really WAS 4,000 miles tall, how fast would the generator at the tip be moving as the Earth revolved?  Ans:  about Mach 2 or about 1,300mph.


----------



## daveman (Apr 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Pfffft.  Numbers are racist.  Don't pay any attention to them.


----------



## Crick (Apr 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I hope you don't think anyone here thought you would.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2021)

Tesla paid back all it's ("loser loan" according to repubtards) $465 Million Government Loan 10 years Early Plus $20 Million in Interest / profits to tax payers. *Tesla is the "only American car company to have fully repaid the government."*


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

skookerasbil said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



We Germans for example?



> China is building 2-3 coal plants/month............and will for the next 9 years. d0y. So Germany builds a few windmills. Nobody is impressed.



You seem not to be a sportsman. It's the most normal thing to do so. We made targets which were a little higher than our possibilities to reach this targets. Now we reached this targets - with mistakes, competence and luck. Such games are a lot of fun and we have a good motivation to do so because we found out the world has serios problems and now we are on the way to find ways how to solve this problems.



> Analysis: Will China build hundreds of new coal plants in the 2020s?



This question is no question - you proclaim this without factual knowledge. And how should I know what are the plans of the Chinese state capitalists for the current decade in context production and infra structure of electric power? Ask the Chinese.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



¿Her? ... Female? ... Germany? ... We use three grammatical genders in our langugae - but in the moment I don't think any of this three genders fits with the German expression for Germany "Deutschland". It's indeed impossible to use an article with the word "Deutschland" in our own language. It makes no sense to say "der", "die" or "das Deutschland". So this expression seems to be without any grammatical gender at all.



> You clean your own house first, then, maybe, I might ask for your opinion.



Are you an idiot? The USA is a garbage dump - not so Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



This word is by the way a German invention to honor an Italian.



> Are there any American members of German message boards who stamp their feet and pout like you do?



If you ever had tried to learn German then you would not ask this, because you would think it is impossible to do so. But indeed some people are able to learn German - and who speaks German is a German for Germans. I remember in this context a Palestinian - this was long, long years ago - who spoke German. He was a student and looked for a new shelter. An old lady offered rooms for students but she said to him _"I don't rent rooms to foreign nationals any longer!"_ And he answered in German: _"Mylady - I'm nearly no foreigner. This is absolutelly no problem!"_ He got it, although he looked like a typical Palestinian. It's indeed impossible to see in someone who speaks German anything else than a German for us Germans.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Hitler did do so after Pearl Harbor. Seems to me he needed the USA to be in war with Germany. For Germany itselve it was impossible to attack the USA.



> The US declaration was in response to Germany's declaration.
> 
> You can stop pretending to be the victim.



This declarations were somehow a joke. You was in war with Germany by supporting the Brits a long time before any declaration of war. By the way: The whole "Aryan" nonsense from the Nazis came from the English speaking world. Same with the darwinistic ideas of the Nazis.

Could be interesting to know what had happened, if the USA had not reacted to the declaration of war by Hitler.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

All discussions of US-Americans about Germans and/or with Germans about all possible themes seem always only to end with "Hitler". I will never understand why this unimportant mass murdering gnome is so fascinating for you. It exist much more interesting Germans than Hitler.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 20, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bull shyte.  These so-called renewables don't come close to covering current demands and Germany is proof of this.  Their Green movement began crowing about removing all nuclear plants and a few years later we see the reality taking hold.  Spew your politics elsewhere.  We're all filled up on crazy here, we don't need anymore.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 20, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> ...
> 
> Bull shyte.  These so-called renewables don't come close to covering current demands and Germany is proof of this.



We are a proof for what? We are perhaps a proof that things are able to work, which had seemed to be impossible.



> Their Green movement began crowing about removing all nuclear plants and a few years later we see the reality taking hold.  Spew your politics elsewhere.  We're all filled up on crazy here, we don't need anymore.



This year will be the first election in Germany where the political party "Bündnis 90/die Grünen" (= "Alliance 90/the Greens") nominated a candidate for the position "chancellor of the federal republic of Germany". And they will have indeed a good chance to win.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2021)

Crick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


Possibly.  People who believe wind and solar can power our civilization will believe damn near anything.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


This is an American message board.  It's a standard English construct to refer to nations as "she".  

And protip:  If you let comedians do you thinking for you, not much actual thinking gets done.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Whoopty shit.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Well, maybe y'all shouldn't have let him come to power, and then looked the other way when he started killing his own people.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> All discussions of US-Americans about Germans and/or with Germans about all possible themes seem always only to end with "Hitler". I will never understand why this unimportant mass murdering gnome is so fascinating for you. It exist much more interesting Germans than Hitler.


Because it could happen again.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 20, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...



If you didn't use bad sources, you wouldn't have sources.  Do they give you a list of websites to link to or do you have to find this all on your own?



> *Overall, we rate NoTricksZone a pseudoscience blog based on the publication of climate change disinformation opposing the consensus of science.*











						NoTricksZone
					

CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 20, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> ...



That's not what these articles which didn't come from pseudoscience blogs.









						Six measures for more onshore wind in Germany | WindEurope
					

Germany’s new Renewable Energy Law (EEG2021) fails to address the two biggest challenges facing onshore wind development in Germany: permitting and repowering.  Together with the German wind energy associations, WindEurope has outlined six measures Germany could and should take now to improve...



					windeurope.org
				




And this one says that Germany isn't paying exorbitant prices at all.  There's a huge over supply and prices are dropping.  









						Germany’s Maxed-Out Grid Is Causing Trouble Across Europe
					

The growing mismatch between Germany’s renewables capacity and the strength of its electricity network is leading to curtailment, crazy pricing and challenges for neighboring nations.




					www.greentechmedia.com
				




And then there's this:









						The top 10 countries with the largest wind energy capacity in 2021
					

Wind power sits at the centre of the renewable energy transition. Which top 10 countries have the highest installed wind energy capacity?




					www.power-technology.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




*And this one says that Germany isn't paying exorbitant prices at all.  *





What German households pay for power | Clean Energy Wire 

Over 30 cents per kilowatt hour isn't exorbitant?
What do you pay?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



*And this one says that Germany isn't paying exorbitant prices at all.  *

Check out this link.

• Electricity prices by country 2020 | Statista




Is the US (15 cents) paying more or less than Germany (36 cents)?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 21, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Aha. Could be a little late this hint.  Before it happenend we Germans told you not to start the war in Iraq - you ignored what we said. We told you not to vote for Donald Trump nor to follow this enemy of the western world, when he was president of your country - you ignored what we said. We told you to let it be to make declarations of war - ah sorry: you call this "sanctions" - against Germany in context of your absurde ideas about the "energy safety of Europe" - but you still prefer that Russian gas comes the way over Turkey and the Ukraine to Europe - and you still attack Germany after the build of the pipeline Nord Stream 2 had started a long time ago and had costed about 10 billion dollar - only because this pipeline goes directly from Russia to Germany on reason of the real energy safety of Europe. We warned you not to stop disarmament and peace projects worldwide - but you ignored what we said. And so on and so on and so on. Result of your deafness and numbness - also your emotional numbness - the USA is one the main threats for world peace.



> and then looked the other way when he started killing his own people.



No one in my family during the so called "third empire" was able to look in any other way, because the Nazis murdered from time to time always again a member of my family, idiot, extremly dirty and ugly one. You are the structural Nazi on your own, who you call others not to be.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 21, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > All discussions of US-Americans about Germans and/or with Germans about all possible themes seem always only to end with "Hitler". I will never understand why this unimportant mass murdering gnome is so fascinating for you. It exist much more interesting Germans than Hitler.
> ...



I know, structural Nazi. Otherwise I would ignore idiots like you, who like to speak about this theme, although it has absolutelly nothing to to do with nothing in this context here.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 21, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No idea what you think and feel by using this construct. We use for everything three grammatical genders - but not for our country ... nor for other countries as far as I see. In the moment I do not find any exception in this context, although German is a language which uses normanly about 50% exceptions from the rules. No idea why you think countries are female - and no idea why we think countries have no gender at all. Both is strange and needs an explanation, which I don't know now.



> And protip:  If you let comedians do you thinking for you, not much actual thinking gets done.



Hmm ... The comedian Karl Valentin suggested under Hitler to let English bombers bomb down England and German bombers bomb down Germany, because of the waste of aviation fuel, if they first have to fly to the other country. A good idea. What about the idea to let US-American bombers bomb down the USA while we try to start our bomber, if we have one at all. Do we?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 21, 2021)

*" Bid Inn Arrogance Sporting Political Plan Poster Child For Trivial Skill Set Work Force "

* China Silently Gloats At Population Gluttony With Penchant For Servile Class And Grandiose Debt **


wamose said:


> Look for Biden to buy all Germanies unwanted shit at twice the price. Why? Because he's an ignoramic dipshit.


Unlike germany , which works to acquire the greatest level of domestic industry possible for its citizens , the simpleton dolts of the left wing in the us are all about exporting manufacturing and importing low level service jobs to prove out the rule of diminishing returns , through a bureaucratic planned economy for the collective , that is funded by aggressive taxation of resources that would otherwise be available for individual decisions , which is the typical short sighted socialist solution to making people into slaves .

The left wing continues to promote its delusion that climate change is all well and good as long as foreign nations , and not the us , are performing all the manufacturing that supposedly affects climate change .

*Current manufacturers*

China Guodian Corporation (China) – turbine brand United Wind Power
CRRC (China)
CSIC (Chongqing) – HZ Wind Power (China)
Envision Energy (China)
Goldwind (China)
SANY (China)
Shanghai Electric (China) (SEwind)
Sinovel (China)
GE Renewable Energy (USA)
PacWind (USA)
Elecon Engineering (India)
Inox Wind (India) [1]
RRB Energy Limited (India)
Suzlon (India)
World Wind (India)
Enercon (Germany)
Nordex SE (Germany)
UNISON (South Korea)
Hanjin (South Korea)
Doosan (South Korea)
Hyosung (South Korea)
Hyundai Heavy Industries (South Korea)
Hitachi (Japan) – acquired the wind turbine business of Fuji Heavy Industries in 2012[2]
Japan Steel Works (Japan)
Machine Sazi Arak (Iran)
Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (Japan)
Končar (Croatia)
Mapna (Iran)
Siemens Gamesa Renewable Energy (Germany/Spain)
STX Windpower (South Korea / The Netherlands)
TECO (Taiwan)
Vergnet (France)
Vestas (Denmark) – the world's largest manufacturer of wind turbines[3]
WEG (Brazil)
Windflow (New Zealand)
Xant (Belgium)


----------



## daveman (Apr 21, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It's funny the way you insist Americans should give a shit what Germans say.  

I have an idea:  No.


----------



## daveman (Apr 21, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


"Structural Nazi".

Meaningless buzzwords.  Dismissed.


----------



## daveman (Apr 21, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Why are you talking to me?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 22, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 22, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Not really. I know very well why I say so.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 22, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Why not? Your ideas about windcraft and Germany are interesting for me and define my relation to you and your country. A question in the background is for me for example:_ "Is the USA a threat for the survival of all mankind?"

_


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 22, 2021)

Wind turbines are not environmentally friendly as tree huggers are led to believe. What happens to decommissioned turbines!


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 22, 2021)

daveman : By the way: What do you think means the comment "no comment", enemy mine?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Wind turbines are not environmentally friendly as tree huggers are led to believe. What happens to decommissioned turbines!



Here a picture of a wing of a rotor - because most people don't have a real idea about the size of such rotors.







The rotors are not able to be recyceld in the moment. But this is not a big problem compared with radioactive substances and other problems of "normal" power plants  as for example also the production of titanic masses of CO2. The material is normally a mix of carbon with plastic and foam and balsa wood in a sandwich technology. The problem to seperate all this materials is still not solved.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 23, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Wind turbines are not environmentally friendly as tree huggers are led to believe. What happens to decommissioned turbines!
> ...


Did you know, if you take the waste from all the American nuclear plants for the last 60 years, it would cover a soccer pitch 11 feet deep.

I'd imagine that's already been surpassed by the volume of wind turbines, then you would have to factor in the decay times of nuclear waste, plastic and fibreglass.

Both wind and nuclear have cons, no one denies that, but the pros for nuclear dwarf wind turbines, as the Germans have found out.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 23, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...



Do you compare here radioactive substances with simple plastic? And what did we find out? We will eliminate as well nuclear power plants as well as we will eliminate so called "conventional" power plants. The future are alternating concepts. But to do so will need some time with innovations - and also with throwbacks from time to time. Thoughts are always faster than deeds.

Take hydrogen as an example. The people discuss about green and grey hydrogen for example - but it will need both concepts - with a growing part of green hydrogen. What I hate meanwhile in Germany very much is the "anglification" of the thoughts. The anglo-american form to discuss - perhaps better to say the "anglo-fucking" way to discuss - is extremely "black and white" - without greyscales and colors.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 23, 2021)

boedicca said:


> This is yet another example of the Costanza Rule for evaluating the Leftwing Agenda.  Whatever the Lefties say, assume the opposite is true.
> 
> Germany has had years of brown outs and lower income people turning off their electricity and heating for part of the day because costs have skyrocketed.
> 
> ...


like what happened in Texas this year.  too fking funny.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 23, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Do you compare here radioactive substances with simple plastic? And what did we find out? We will eliminate as well nuclear power plants as well as we will eliminate so called "conventional" power plants. The future are alternating concepts. But to do so will need some time with innovations - and also with throwbacks from time to time. Thoughts are always faster than deeds.


not in your lifetime, nor your children's. Maybe never, who knows, maybe the next stage of inventions.  but what is around today is a failure on so many levels.  Coal, Nuclear and Natural Gas are still reliable by 100s over the crap you promote.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 23, 2021)

jc456 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Do you compare here radioactive substances with simple plastic? And what did we find out? We will eliminate as well nuclear power plants as well as we will eliminate so called "conventional" power plants. The future are alternating concepts. But to do so will need some time with innovations - and also with throwbacks from time to time. Thoughts are always faster than deeds.
> ...



What a nonsense to say so. I personally reduced in the last 20 years about 80% of the CO2 emissions of my family. Now I will start to reduce the last 20% to 0%. This will not happen today - and also not tomorrow ... but it will have been happened one day. And it will be a good life to do so.



> Maybe never, who knows, maybe the next stage of inventions.  but what is around today is a failure on so many levels.  Coal, Nuclear and Natural Gas are still reliable by 100s over the crap you promote.



What exactly do you like to hear from me now? That it is better to do suicide because anyway everyone will die?


*Salz auf unserer Haut*

_Eine Pritsche unter Deck
Und ein Seesack pro Mann
Wer nichts hat, hat nichts zu fürchten
Komm mit und heuer an
Halte Stand vor dem Sturm
Halte Stand vor den Wellen
Und horch wenn die Männer Geschichten erzähl'n

Mit dem Salz auf unsrer Haut
Und dem Wind im Gesicht
Fahr'n wir raus weit in die Ferne
Wir fürchten uns nicht
Bis ans Ende der Welt
Bis ans Ende der Zeit
Der Sonne stets entgegen
In die Unendlichkeit

Unser Ziel ist unser Weg
Auf den Wellen an Deck
Eine Mannschaft eine Seele
Ein Bug und ein Heck
Wir sind Herren der Winde
Und Männer der See
Nur Meer bis zum Himmel
Nach Luv und nach Lee

Mit dem Salz auf unsrer Haut
Und dem Wind im Gesicht
Fahr'n wir raus weit in die Ferne
Wir fürchten uns nicht
Bis ans Ende der Welt
Bis ans Ende der Zeit
Der Sonne stets entgegen
In die Unendlichkeit

Wir ziehen durch Gewitter
Wir ziehen durch den Sturm
Die Meere sind unser zu Haus
Wir brechen die Wellen
Wir reiten den Wind
Die Sehnsucht sie zieht uns hinaus

Mit dem Salz auf unsrer Haut
Und dem Wind im Gesicht
Fahr'n wir raus weit in die Ferne
Wir fürchten uns nicht
Bis ans Ende der Welt
Bis ans Ende der Zeit
Der Sonne stets entgegen
In die Unendlichkeit

Mit dem Salz auf unsrer Haut
Und dem Wind im Gesicht
Fahr'n wir raus weit in die Ferne
Wir fürchten uns nicht
Bis ans Ende der Welt
Bis ans Ende der Zeit
Der Sonne stets entgegen
In die Unendlichkeit

Der Sonne stets entgegen
In die Unendlichkeit _

*Santiano*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 23, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I’m happy for ya! What exactly did that do?

btw, I cut my usage by 50% working from home! So funny what. What are you expecting?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 23, 2021)

jc456 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Read again what I wrote and answer again. I live in another time frame and another complexity than you are doing.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 23, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Do you compare here radioactive substances with simple plastic?


No. But you can compare quantity of waste produced by each source v generated output. Nuclear wins hands down. Renewables won't save the planet, nuclear will. Funny how tree huggers wish to harness the sun via solar panels, the sun being a large nuclear reactor, yet in the same breath, they detest nuclear. Funny ole souls.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 23, 2021)

The proximity to the nuclear reactor we solar panel enthusiasts use is much less a problem than the one that Fuku Breath uses.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Do you compare here radioactive substances with simple plastic?
> ...



What's nonsense, as far as I am able to see. First of all exists the danger of a nuclear overkill if everyone lives in growing amount of nuclear materials, which need decades of thousands of years to lose toxicity. And I fear in general we should not try to use more energy in the surface of our planet than comes from the sun.



> Funny how tree huggers wish to harness the sun via solar panels, the sun being a large nuclear reactor, yet in the same breath, they detest nuclear. Funny ole souls.



It's nice that you "think" something. This shows you are still not dead. But what do you "think" if a "funny ole soul" will tell you that a simple extrapolation from the gowing use of energy in general would mean that in the year 2600 the globe will glow? We need not onyl more harmlöess forms for the produciton of energy - we will need also a miuch more intelligent use of energy. What do you say are your ideas about the storage of energy?


_Dort im Südrandkrater, hinten an der Zwischenkieferwand
Wo im letzten Jahre noch das Pärchen Brennesseln stand
Wo es immer, wenn der Mond sich überschlägt, so gellend lacht
Drüben haust in einem Panzer aus der allerletzten Schlacht
Jener Kerl mit lauter Haaren auf dem Kopf und im Gesicht
Zu dem, wenn es Neumond ist, unser ganzer Stamm hinkriecht
Jener schlägt ein Instrument aus hohlem Holz und Stacheldraht
Und erzählt dazu, was früher sich hier zugetragen hat
In den guten alten Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten

Damals konnte, wer da wollte, auf den Hinterkrallen stehn
Doch man fand das Kriechen viel bequemer als das Aufrechtgehn
Der Behaarte sagt, sie seien sogar geflogen, und zwar gut
Aber keiner fand je abgebrochene Flügel unterm Schutt
Über Tage und in Herden lebten sie zur Sonnenzeit
Doch zum Paaren schlichen sie in Höhlen, immer nur zu zweit
Ihre Männchen hatten Hoden und ein bißchen mehr Gewicht
Doch ansonsten unterschieden sie sich von den Weibchen nicht
In den guten alten Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten

Damals wuchsen fette Pflanzen überall am Wegesrand
Doch sie abzufressen galt als äußerst unfein in dem Land
Man verzehrte Artgenossen, selbst das liebenswerte Schwein
Doch die aufrecht gehen konnten, fraß man nicht, man grub sie ein
Manchmal durfte man nicht töten, manchmal wieder mußte man
Ganz Genaues weiß man nicht mehr, aber irgendwas ist dran
Denn wer Tausende verbrannte, der bekam den Ehrensold
Doch erschlug einen einz? lnen, hat der Henker ihn geholt
In den guten alten Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten

Wenn ein Kind ganz nackt und lachend unter einer Dusche stand
Dann bekam es zur Bestrafung alle Haaren abgebrannt
Doch war? s artig, hat? s zum Beispiel einen Panzer gut gelenkt
Dann bekam es zur Belohnung um den Hals ein Kreuz gehängt
Man zerschlug ein Kind, wenn es die Füße vom Klaver zerbiß
Doch man lachte, wenn? s dem Nachbarkind ein Ohr vom Kopfe riß
Blut? ge Löcher in den Köpfen zeigte man den Knaben gern
Doch von jenem Loch der Löcher hielt man sie Hieben fern
In den guten alten Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten

Alle glaubten an den unsichtbaren gleichen Manitu
Doch der Streit darüber, wie er aussah, ließ sie nicht in Ruh
Jene malten ihn ganz weiß und andre schwarz oder gar rot
Und von Zeit zu Zeit, da schlugen sie sich deshalb einfach tot
Ob die Hand ganz rot von Blut war und die Weste schwarz von Dreck
Das war gleich, wenn nur die Haut ganz weiß war, ohne jeden Fleck
Und den Mischer zweier Farben federte und teerte man
Oder drohte ihm für nach dem Tode Feuerqualen an
In den guten alten Zeiten
In Den guten alten Zeiten

Und wer alt war, galt als weise, und wer dick war, galt als stark
Und den fetten Greisen glaubte man aufs Wort und ohne Arg
Und wenn Wolken sich am Abend färbten, freute man sich noch
Und man fraß ganz ruhig weiter, wenn die Erde brandig roch
Denn vom Himmel fiel noch Wasser, und die Sonne war noch weit
Und der große Bär, der schlief noch, in der guten alten Zeit
Und die Erde drehte sich nicht plötzlich rückwärts und im Kreis
Doch man schaffte rüstig, bis es dann gelang, wie jeder weiß
Und da war Schluß mit jenen Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten

Und so hocken wir bei Neumond an der Zwischenkieferwand
Wo im letzten Jahre noch das Pärchen Brennesseln stand
Und wir lauschen dem Behaarten, der sein Instrument laut schlägt
Und wir lauschen, lauschen, lauschen nächtelang und unbewegt
Und wir träumen von den guten alten Zeiten und dem Land
Wo man überall und jederzeit genug zu fressen fand
Unsere Stammesmutter streichelt unser Jüngstes mit den Zehn
Manchmal seufzt sie:? O ihr Brutgenossen, war das früher schön
In den guten alten Zeiten
In den guten alten Zeiten _

*Franz Josef Degenhardt*


----------



## badger2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Dumbass #198: Everyone knows you can write English. Therefore, you’re an arrogant nazi c.u.n.t. for not translating the German you post.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 24, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Dumbass #198: Everyone knows you can write English. Therefore, you’re an arrogant nazi c.u.n.t. for not translating the German you post.



One moment please: Do you call me here a "Nazi", Nazi?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> No. But you can compare quantity of waste produced by each source v generated output. Nuclear wins hands down.



Except that it costs a fortune.

If you just ignore economics completely, nuclear looks awesome. But rational people don't ignore economics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 24, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And I fear in general we should not try to use more energy in the surface of our planet than comes from the sun.



We use much less energy than reaches us from the Sun.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 24, 2021)

mamooth said:


> If you just ignore economics completely, nuclear looks awesome. But rational people don't ignore economics.



But nuclear would save us trillions in AGW damage.......right?


----------



## ding (Apr 24, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > No. But you can compare quantity of waste produced by each source v generated output. Nuclear wins hands down.
> ...


Nuclear is awesome.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 24, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > No. But you can compare quantity of waste produced by each source v generated output. Nuclear wins hands down.
> ...


Renewables cost more. Once government subsidies are fully eliminated, you will get the full brunt of expensive electric.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 24, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> What's nonsense, as far as I am able to see.


Sorry kid, even Michael Shellenberger disagrees with you. Michael championed renewables under Obama, resulting in Obama pumping billions into renewables, and then later, realised he was wrong.


So there's a video of Michael Shellenberger explaining this, no doubt you won't watch it because it goes against your beliefs.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 24, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Forum Rule says:



Please post in English. We like having Global USMB members, but the use of other languages is too often abused in order to circumvent rules.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Renewables cost more. Once government subsidies are fully eliminated, you will get the full brunt of expensive electric.



Claiming nuclear costs less than renewables is completely detached from reality.

Nuclear was dead even before renewables became a thing. Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > What's nonsense, as far as I am able to see.
> ...



¿Kid? ... Why are all US-Americans idiots? Why do you destroy the context and what makes you think I am a kid? And why do you think an indigen German like I is able to respect respectless people?



> even Michael Shellenberger disagrees with you.



Michael who?



> Michael championed renewables under Obama, resulting in Obama pumping billions into renewables, and then later, realised he was wrong.
> 
> 
> So there's a video of Michael Shellenberger explaining this, no doubt you won't watch it because it goes against your beliefs.



What was Michael Shellenberger explaining here in which moment of his life in November 2018 - and why is this more important than what others say? Speaks he still German? Would be more easy for me to understand him in this case. And I hate it by the way very much when people misuse the expression "Danubia".


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman

I never speak English, so it's difficult for me to understand your video. I still don't have any idea what Mr. Shellenberger really speaks about on what reason and what are his arguments. Why thinks he renewable energies are a wrong way in which direction - how you seem to interpret his words? What do you think why it is in such a way?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 27, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Renewables cost more. Once government subsidies are fully eliminated, you will get the full brunt of expensive electric.
> ...


Michael Shellenberger. He was the guy that championed renewables under Obama, so the Obama administration pumped billions into renewables. Then Shellenberger saw the light and realised he was wrong.


So if the Obama crowd listened to and believed Shellenberger, I'm sure they will listen to him again. But I doubt that.

Also, I work in construction and I know a guy who's a structural engineer for the wind turbine industry. He's in it for the money, it's a wasteful industry. That's why our electric in the UK costs a fortune, and continues to climb. Who on earth is paying subsidies for renewables? Do you think the government has a money tree at the bottom of the garden? It's the tax payer and user that foots the bill.

So I have the words from a structural engineer working in the wind turbine industry and Michael Shellenberger's speech on why renewables won't save the planet; then I have a little trumped up kid like you trying to preach to me?

You're welcome to love renewables, some out there are more educated than that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 27, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Captain Caveman
> 
> I never speak English, so it's difficult for me to understand your video. I still don't have any idea what Mr. Shellenberger really speaks about on what reason and what are his arguments. Why thinks he renewable energies are a wrong way in which direction - how you seem to interpret his words? What do you think why it is in such a way?


Shellenberger explains all. If you can't/won't watch the video, or you don't know of an adult who could interpret it for you, then you're fucked with this topic and thread.


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 27, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman
> ...



Aha.



> If you can't/won't watch the video, or you don't know of an adult who could interpret it for you, then you're fucked with this topic and thread.



One moment. Do you like to say here if someone is fucked - in this special case my person - then this is a negative thing? Should it not be negative not to be fucked, because in this case someone has no sexual partner, who loves him, and likes to have with him together a common baby? ... Hmmm ... Strange this US-Americans - really very strange. ... And how long do you give the biosphere of our planet any chance to survive, while you will continue to waste it? Any idea in this direction?


----------



## zaangalewa (Apr 27, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...



If this forum would be a real forum in an ancient Greek or Roman city then lots of the forum members here would be dead since a long time, because they continously try to hurt other people. But this poem in German language will kill only an idiot, because if an idiot really tries to find out what's written there, then he oversteps the borders, which make him to an idiot.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 23, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The percentage of generation has nothing to do with profitability.  The vendor purchases the machinery from the manufacturer which generally needs to be overhauled every five years minimum....more in windy areas. Most often the machine is not even paid for by the time it needs an overhaul adding to the cost of the monthly payments that get passed on to consumers.  Furthermore it takes 3 watts of renewable to replace 1 watt of conventional which adds to the need for additional lineage ( the most expensive part of the grid by far)....more costs that get passed on to consumers. Iowa may be at that percentage now but it most likely will not last....Like Germany they will eventually hit the wall of diminishing returns and be unable to provide to their customers at a reasonable cost.  Now reasonable cost is a factor of the free market....forced, legislated alternative energy schemes are not part of the free market.   (See: Germany )

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jun 24, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


We don't have access to their financials but suffice it to say that Germany like any other large government machine sees the numbers and responds accordingly.  What are we not being told?  We are not being told that they are actually losing money and losing it big with the wind experiment. Merkel is a nuclear physicist but apparently not much of a mathematician.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 24, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> ...



It all started when they went hysterical after Chernobyl. The Germans are like that.

They were similar with Mad Cow Disease.

British beef is still not imported into the country. To this day.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 24, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> ...



I live in windmill country. Your post is full of bullshit and you’re linking to garbage websites to promote your lies. 

Instead of fossil fuel promoting websites which use scare tactics to frighten the gullible, try this one. 





__





						Wind energy replaces coal as Germany’s biggest energy source in 2020 | REVE News of the wind sector in Spain and in the world
					






					www.evwind.es
				




The township next-door fought windmills tooth and nail and continues to fight to this day. They have claimed the windmills are noisy. They are not. They have claimed the windmills cause cancer. They do not.

The opposition forces are losing. Complaints of ugliness, “I hate them”, etc., have all proven to be false.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 24, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Germany is heading towards a power production crash and now boasts the HIGHEST electricity prices in the world.

Power Grid Operators, Experts And Federal Audit Office Warn Of Blackouts As Coal, Nuclear Get Phased Out​
Reposted from the NoTricksZone

By P Gosselin on 23. June 2021

Excerpt:

As wildly fluctuating, weather-dependent green energies come increasingly online, German grid operators and the German Federal Audit Office are warning the German government of power blackouts. But the government is ignoring the warnings and continues to insist everything is fine.

Grid operator *50Hertz*, for example, warns of energy shortages as Germany continues to shut down its nuclear and coal power plants, which currently serve to provide crucial baseload power for the grid.

Germany’s Federal Ministry for Economic Affairs and Energy (BMWi) refuses to heed the warnings and demands of the Federal Audit Office and the country’s grid operators, insisting: “All our studies show that, on the whole, we have sufficient power for Germany.”

LINK

=======

No wonder Germany has the worlds highest Electricity prices.

Global electricity prices by select country September 2020​


----------



## jc456 (Jun 24, 2021)

And there's still this.









						Big Backpedal: A Week After Shutting its Coal-Fired Plants Germany Forced to Reopen Them
					

Germany’s renewable energy ‘transition’ has turned into high farce: a week after it forced the shutdown of 11 coal-fired power plants, it was forced to reopen them to avoid mass blackouts. G…




					stopthesethings.com
				




*2021 German Coal Plant “Phaseout” Lasted Only 8 Days…Put Back Online To Stabilize Shaky Grid*
No Tricks Zone
Pierre Gosselin
13 April 2021

This story was published in Blackout News and translated and edited by P. Gosselin


----------



## jc456 (Jun 24, 2021)

And then there's this









						Phasing Out Coal Will Require Germany to Build New Gas Plants
					

Germany has an opportunity to phase-out coal power plants almost a decade ahead of schedule -- but it will require a fleet of natural gas plants to do it, a new study by Wartsila Oyj shows.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




_Germany has an opportunity to phase-out coal power plants almost a decade ahead of schedule -- but it will require a fleet of natural gas plants to do it, a new study by Wartsila Oyj shows.

Adding as much as 12 gigawatts of gas-fired, combined heat and power plants to a mix of renewable energy sources would help the country replace existing coal facilities by 2030, according to the Finnish company. Germany plans to close all of its coal plants by 2038 at the latest._


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 24, 2021)

By the way: the articels here from and about Germany are not from and/or about the Germany on the third planet solar system.


----------



## daveman (Jun 24, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And there's still this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the defining trait among leftists is utterly ignoring reality.


----------



## daveman (Jun 24, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> By the way: the articels here from and about Germany are not from and/or about the Germany on the third planet solar system.


See my previous post.  You're ignoring reality so hard, you insist the articles critical of Germany's mishandling of their power infrastructure _are from another universe_.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 25, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way: the articels here from and about Germany are not from and/or about the Germany on the third planet solar system.
> ...



I read some of the German articles. They are stupid political propaganda - perhaps written in the USA. With the real situation in Germany this has not a lot to do. We export for example about 25% more electric power than we import. And in general: If someone tries to find new ways then there are sometimes also some problems, which has to be solved. And there are also always open questions. _"How to bring effectively solar energy from the summer into the winter?"_ is such an open question for example. We will find ways to do so. And what the best way will be we will see.


----------



## daveman (Jun 26, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


"How to bring effectively solar energy from the summer into the winter?"

Tilt the Earth's axis.  Simple.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 26, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



"We export for example about 25% more electric power than we import."

Prove it.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 27, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Good idea - then in Australia always will be winter. But she will anyway go down apocalyptically with this method.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



In January  2019 Germany exported 7.2 TWh in Europe. The second biggest exporters had been Russia with 1.4 TWh, Czechia with 1.2 TWh, France with 1.1 TWh and Sweden with 1.1 TWh. The 4 biggest importers had been: Italy (2.9 TWh), Finnland (2.3 TWh), Great Britain (1.5 TWh) and Hungaria (1.0 TWh)

Source:  Verfehlte Ausbauziele und hoher Stromexport: Was läuft in Deutschland schief?

But you are right the number has to be lower. We needed about 568 TWh in 2019. This should give a result of about 10%-15% for January 2019. Nevertheless this supports not your "arguments" (=political propaganda).


----------



## jackflash (Jun 27, 2021)

The Polar Vortex Is Proving Exactly Why Green Energy Is a Disaster for America’s Power Grid
					

H/T Western Journal. Frozen wind turbines can not produce electricity neither can snow covered solar panels. In the name of environmentalism, many on the left have proposed switching the nation’s e…




					deplorablesunite.blog
				




All the green movement is in all reality is another sector of the religious lefts ludicrous religion of mutha earth worship. If the GG's(gully gullibles) of the religious left can drop the ball, get it misconstrued, go the wrong direction, run it into a ditch, cause a disaster or entertain the field of the ridiculously ludicrous they will NATURALLY do it every time.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 27, 2021)

jackflash said:


> The Polar Vortex Is Proving Exactly Why Green Energy Is a Disaster for America’s Power Grid
> 
> 
> H/T Western Journal. Frozen wind turbines can not produce electricity neither can snow covered solar panels. In the name of environmentalism, many on the left have proposed switching the nation’s e…
> ...



The religious question is whether the "crown of creation" is able and has the will and/or likes to overtake the responsibility for all and every life. To fight for all life or against all life has for sure consequences: as well for the future generations - but also for the own reincarnation and/or resurrection.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 27, 2021)

BERLIN (AP) — The German government wants to increase offshore wind power capacity five-fold by* 2040* as part of its plan to wean the country off fossil fuels. The Cabinet on Wednesday agreed on a bill that would set a goal of 40 Gigawatts of installed offshore wind power capacity in 20 years, from about 7.5 Gigawatts at present.









						Germany Seeks Massive Increase in Offshore Wind Power
					

The five-fold increase is part of the country's plan to wean itself off fossil fuels.




					www.manufacturing.net


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Obviously, we need to spend trillions of dollars trying to make it happen.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 27, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Obviously it's damned diffcult to change the axis of the spin of a fluid drop of fire with burning money. I guess the best is to build a time machine and to ask the sorcerer Catweazle and Touchwood what they think about this problem.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Exactly....costs don't matter to the climate obsessed. Never have.

Oh....notice....wind/solar fan boys always refer to "growth rates". They always look impressive right?

Lol....until they are graphed next to fossil fuels. Suddenly look laughable.

Any argument from a progressive gets train wrecked when you ask the question, "As compared to what?".

The German people found out the hard way a few years ago when they found out the building of transmission lines cost was winding up on their bills!! Mega expensive....dOy.
Yuk....yuk.... stOopid morons got nut sack kicked. Bozos in California found out the same thing and are now paying....ready for this....10% of their income on electricity


----------



## daveman (Jun 27, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It's no crazier than other proposals.

The daring plan to save the Arctic ice with glass

Five geoengineering solutions proposed to fight climate change​


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 28, 2021)

daveman

Do you like to say you tried not to make a joke? Hmm ... humor is really an extremely diffcult thing in context with the mentality of the people of foreign nations. What a luck that we Germans don't have any form of humor.

And in case of the energy of the sun we could for example produce hydrogen via electrolysis - transform it into methanol on reason of storage - and use it in winter in fuel cells. If I see it it in the right way we would lose in this way up to 50% of the energy - what's much better than to lose 100% of the energy, which we would be able to harvest in summer but are not able to use in summer. And in case of a dark cold summer - for example because of volcanic eruptions or a nuclear Trump war - natural gas could also be used to produce methanol.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 28, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


They must be getting ready to invade France again.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman
> 
> Do you like to say you tried not to make a joke? Hmm ... humor is really an extremely diffcult thing in context with the mentality of the people of foreign nations. What a luck that we Germans don't have any form of humor.
> 
> And in case of the energy of the sun we could for example produce hydrogen via electrolysis - transform it into methanol on reason of storage - and use it in winter in fuel cells. If I see it it in the right way we would lose in this way up to 50% of the energy - what's much better than to lose 100% of the energy, which we would be able to harvest in summer but are not able to use in summer. And in case of a dark cold summer - for example because of volcanic eruptions or a nuclear Trump war - natural gas could also be used to produce methanol.


"...a nuclear Trump war..."

He's not President anymore, dumbass.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman
> ...



Dumbass? I wonder myselve how US-Americans are able to survive.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

Sunsettommy

Any explanation what your "funny"-comment could mean?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> ...


Any explanation why you write such a totally absurde bullshit?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Germany has wanted north Eastern France for a long time. We should probably give Germany back to Russia.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



North Eastern part of the rest of the empire of the Frankonians which is today called France? ... One moment ... I guess you mean the territory between Belgium and Switzerland - das Elsaß - French: Alsace. This always had been a "Zankapfel" (=bone of contention) between the West-Frankonian, Middle-Frankonian and East-Frankonian empires.  After world war 1 the Alsace - nearly only German population - became part of France. Today everyone speaks French in this area and as far as I heard the German language died nearly out.



Mr Joe said:


> for a long time. We should probably give Germany back to Russia.



Back to Russia? ... Hmmm ... No problem this wish - but: Any concrete reason why you hate us or do you just simple learned to hate us? From whom and how? And what were the reasons from your teachers to teach you hate against Germans? Did they hate you too?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany was never really punished for WWII. Russia had East Germany, we should have just given them West Germany as well.


----------



## ding (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


That's true, Germany wasn't ever really punished for WWII.  But letting the Russians have all of Germany would have been cutting our nose off to spite our face.  Even though it would have been awesome to let all of Europe experience Russia. 

I never really understand how the US became the world's bad guy given the history of the British, Germans and Russians.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



What is your nationality? Idiotistan? 



Mr Joe said:


> Russia had East Germany, we should have just given them West Germany as well.



And what is your personal problem in this context?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 29, 2021)

ding said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I never understood why so many US-Americans hate Germans although never in history Germany had done anything bad to the USA.  But the USA together with the Brits damaged Germany more and murdered much more Germans than any other nation in history ever had done. On absolutelly not any reason to have do so - except to play to be "the good guy" to help all enemies of Germany.

It's by the way really totally mad that to sell something for a good price in the USA is meanwhile seen as a crime. Trump had confused everyone. Why for heavens sake do you just simple do not buy what you do not like to buy? Why do you have to make tariffs, sanctions, economy wars and/or real wars - only because you theoretically don't like to buy something? No one is forced to have to drive a BMW. Anyway I guess this greatest US-American exporter of cars "made in the USA" is not able to sell any longer in China German cars "made in the USA". This time is over. Perhaps you should try to nuke the USA for such attacks on the USA instead to try to make other people responsible for the nonsense, which you are doing on your own, so you and others have to suffer on your own most stupid ideas.


PS: The people in this film have today in average a half descendant in Germany.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


lol. never really punished . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## ding (Jun 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Given all the fucking Russian soldiers did when they entered Germany you might have Russian blood coursing through your veins.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I had family members who died fighting the Krauts. Germany never really paid for that. At least England are grateful and are solid allies.


----------



## daveman (Jun 29, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Well, for one thing, we don't believe former Presidents can launch nuclear weapons.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



A roof over the USA and the greatest psychiatric hospital of the world is finished.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



For a racist like you I am first of all a blond eyed and blue haired German Jew - and in my arteriae courses what god let flow there: specially water, because the holy water of god is thicker than any blood of materialists, git, bony one.

Information: Because of the mass-rapes by Russian soldiers hundreds of thousand German women did do suicide after world war 2 - while in the same time many German men died because of hunger in pow camps of the USA. I guess that's the place where the name "Krauts" was born ("Kraut"=people who eat every "kraut", every plant, on reason of survival).


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I spoke about that the USA has a system of government where the decision of only one uneducated idiot like Donald Trump is able to destroy all life on the only planet in the universe where we know life is existing on. And even a godless materialist should be able to know that the most seldom - and so most valuable - matter in the universe is living matter.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Aha. So what? "You" lost about 400,000 soldiers. It's the normal risk of soldiers to die in a war. We lost some million people - most of them were civilists. It's not a normal risk of civilists to be murdered in a war.



Mr Joe said:


> Germany never really paid for that.



You are really funny. Because of world war 1 for example the USA doubled their economy.



Mr Joe said:


> At least England are grateful and are solid allies.



I'm sure the Brits are - but you are not. The only good Brit, German, French, Slaw, Black, Indian, ... you ever saw, was dead.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I'm not a racist.  

You being a Jew explains a lot.  Remember when you said you were a Catholic and then you said you weren't a Catholic and then you switched back to claiming to be Catholic?  

I do.  

You do realize the Russians were giving back to the Germans what the Germans gave to the Russians.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

A German accusing someone else of being a racist.... 

Priceless.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany was responsible for EVERY death in WWII.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


lol. sure.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It's simple logic.  Who was the aggressor that started it all?


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> I never understood why so many US-Americans hate Germans although never in history Germany had done anything bad to the USA. But the USA together with the Brits damaged Germany more and murdered much more Germans than any other nation in history ever had done. On absolutelly not any reason to have do so - except to play to be "the good guy" to help all enemies of Germany.


So you would have rather the Americans let the Russians have all of Germany instead of saving Germany from the Russians and rebuilding Europe?

Ungrateful much?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


it's simple alright. do you know that wwii had a pacific theatre?


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yes, that began with a sneak attack by Japan who was allied with Germany.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


lol. how limited. you think the pacific part of ww2 started with pearl harbor. adorable.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yep.  That's when the shooting started.  

Of course by your logic, you probably believe that WWII started after reparations from WWI and WWII was started by the allies.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

You gotta to love how Germans still can't take accountability for their actions.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


my logic says that japan invaded china long before pearl harbor and that the pacific war was ongoing at that time. ever heard of the nanjing massacre?

let's recap, fat american: you queefed that every death in WWII is the responsibility of germany. i laughed at that.

had you made a less bombastic statement, which is probably impossible for you due to being a bragging loudmouth american, i might have agreed with you.

germany is responsible for starting the war in europe and for all deaths thereafter. that does however not absolve you twats from everything, lol.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> You gotta to love how Germans still can't take accountability for their actions.


that's rich coming from an american. lol


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Germany is responsible for WWII period.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta to love how Germans still can't take accountability for their actions.
> ...


Like I said before, it's amazing how America became the bad guy given the history of England, Germany and Russia.  

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


ok. germany lost that war and was severely punished. of course, some of the more responsible individuals were invited to america and were not punished at all. lol.

tell me when you can move on to the  post ww2 period and are willing to discuss accountability of the USA for their many wars.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


Wrong Germany scaled back wind energy because they are now part of the new Soviet Union and are funding Russia with gas profits


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


you all worked and are working hard for it.

germans did for example not fall for your kabuki theatre with regard to WMDs.

i am not convinced. ~ j. fischer


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta to love how Germans still can't take accountability for their actions.
> ...


Put your ball in the hoopy, show us your power


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Very short to the wrongly quoted nonsense here: A problem in context _"lower expansion speed of wind power facilities in Germany"_ is the very limited space in Germany. As an illustration: If the USA had the same population density as it is in Germany then 8 billlion people would live in the USA now.
> ...


Actually the Germans are buying gas from the former Soviet Union


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


We lost 400,000 brave people to something that Germany started, so even the million Germans dead are Germany's fault. We should have nuked Germany over and over. Now Germany is accepting millions of arab terrorists, how's that working out for you? lol. Bunch of retards. Even your language is stupid.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


We should have nuked Germany, and dropped a big one on Tokyo. Do you think there's still time?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta to love how Germans still can't take accountability for their actions.
> ...


And now Germany let in a million arab terrorists. How's that turned out for you? Not so well, I hear. Especially for the Skinheads, otherwise known as the New Hitler Youth.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


go on, i am always up for american fatasses making fools of themselves.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


The reason that Germany was not nuked is so that we could collect 1600 of their best scientist and begin the Apollo program


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


It's ok, we have a nice piece of Germany at our air base. Thanks for that!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


for defending germany, right? lol


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


No, it's a stopover point for US troops to head East. But you're right, Germany DOES need someone to defend it, since they suck so badly at it themselves.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Actually Germany is now part of the new Soviet Union as they are fully funding Russian weapons systems with gas purchases


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


thanks for stating the obvious wrt to the purpose of us military occupying parts of germany. tell your fellow fucktards who whine that they are there to defend germans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 30, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> in pow camps of the USA. I guess that's the place where the name "Krauts" was born



Germans were called Krauts during World War I.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > in pow camps of the USA. I guess that's the place where the name "Krauts" was born
> ...


Words of wisdum Mother Mary comes to me


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


We are there so the fighting will be in Germany, not in the US.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Fire away.  I'm always interested in hearing how the most powerful superpower in the history of the world who grabbed the least land for itself needs to discuss its accountability from attacks from those countries who forcefully acquired the land of other sovereign nations.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


i don't need to fire. you are the one whining about germany. i laugh at you hypocrite.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


EDIT: the hypocrit american whines while sitting on land grabbed. LOL


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Germany STARTED both World Wars by firing first, how can anyone fail to see that?

America got its land by fighting off dozens of small Indian tribes and buying huge tracts of land in 1803 and 1867 with a small one in the 1830's. Over 50% of the land total was bought and paid for.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Germany STARTED both World Wars by firing first, how can anyone fail to see that?
> 
> America got its land by fighting off dozens of small Indian tribes and buying huge tracts of land in 1803 and 1867 with a small one in the 1830's. Nearly 50% of the land total was bought and paid for.


LOL you might want to try to explain to the indians on the reservation


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Germany STARTED both World Wars by firing first, how can anyone fail to see that?
> ...



Most Indian tribes didn't really "own" lands since they moved around a lot and they fought wars with each other over the USE of land not owned by them. They themselves came in from Asia in their land use activities because it was there for use.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


At least we can win wars.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Actually the indians do own the little pieces of land that they were forced onto


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Where are the papers? and try telling us that they never moved around....... and fought with other Indians for the land.

The whites fought them for the land and won, that is the same in world history, don't be stupid on this.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


yeah, if i go back in german history far enough, i can find war victories as well.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Dude it does not matter what the indians did, what matters is that they were forced onto reservations against their collective will


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I didn't think you wanted to go down that road.  You laughing at me says more about you, bro.  

You should be apologizing for Germany's history not attacking the country that put them in their place.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 Ya, REALLY far back, lol!


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I don't think Europeans should be throwing rocks at others, especially Germans.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


The Indians were beaten, that's how pretty much every country was established, through war.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



Ha ha, now you backtracked to just the reservations now........

I do agree than in many reservations the Indians live in are some of the worst land of the state they live in. However you fail to realize having their own land with limited autonomy is still better than having no land at all and be forced to assimilate into the winners culture.

History is full of land conquests that is a fact you can't deny and that Indians are just another loser on it when they fought the whites.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


i have apologized all my life. i learned the lessons of nationalism, of dehumanizing others, and of having a führerkult.

will americans ever learn these lessons?

if americans were interested in accountability of themselves, they could ratify the rome statute. how about that for a start?
how about not pardoning war criminals? that would be great as well.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Then you should be beaten onto a reservation for the rest of your sad life


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


yeah, germans really do not deserve to be pelted with rocks. glad you agree.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


that's all relative. when was your last victory? grenada? lol


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


They could try, but we know that won't happen. The Indians are a people that KNOW they are beaten. Unlike those imbeciles in Gaza.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yes Nazi if you say so


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


We took Iraq and Afghanistan VERY easily. And left after we got bored.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


germany took france easily. and big parts of russia as well. lol


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


And then Germany was COMPLETELY destroyed. But COMPLETELY. We even had to help you rebuild. You're welcome.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Once again, the Great Trump has been vindicated.
> 
> "Darling....is the wind blowing today? I'd like to watch television..."


Was that the same time he whined about having to flush his golden throne 10-15 times?


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


By any objective measure America is the least imperialistic superpower that has ever existed.  

Get some objectivity.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


oh, there are still us troops in iraq and afghanistan. celebrating their victory, probably.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


There's still troops in Germany, keeping an eye on you fuckers.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


do you take into account  what the shining beacon of democracy and freedom has done since the end of wwii? nah, you don't.

get some objectivity, he queefs. adorable.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


The imbeciles in Gaza are Jews.  See all Jews and Palestinians had the same mother 6000 years ago.  The moral is that they are all fucked up just the same


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


yeah, i know. we feel really very much defended by your awesome freedom troops.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Which countries that America defeated through war did we keep their land and their possessions as our own?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 30, 2021)

in due time........the America haters will be lOsiNg  It will be a glorious demise.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


The people in Gaza are sand monkeys who don't know that they've already lost. Pathetic.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Good, you're welcome. Now go vote for that muslim loving lesbian, Angela Merkle.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


that's some tortured engrish. or shall i say enhancedly interrogated engrish.

this is fun, conversing with gungho jingoistic americans telling me that germany is responsible for every death of wwii and that germany was never really punished.

i can learn so much from you all.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You mean put a man on the moon?  Rebuild Japan?  Rebuild Europe?  Forgave WWII debts?  Things like that?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> ...



Deceptive headline.
It is not that wind is very significant, but that coal was deprecated.
The output of wind is exaggerated.
While it sometimes can produce a lot, since it also can produce nothing, you still need to build gas fired generators.
And those large blades turn out to not only be expensive, but have a short life span.
And in the next 40 years, the gas will start to run out, so they will be forced to return to coal as well.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Tortured English?  That's your response.  Every country Germany defeated through war became German property.  When America wins its wars it leaves and give back everything to the defeated country.

Or was that too tortured English for you to follow?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


start with operation paperclip, and then go from there. or is this not allowed to be taught in your nationalistic "i cannot tell a lie" - We are the best of the best of the best" brainwashing institutions?


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


The idiots in Gaza are throwing Molotov cocktails, which is what idiots tend to do.  That said the fact that the other idiots can't beat fools throwing bottles says something important about the people that you call winners.

F35 against bottles and the F35 cant beat the bottle.  Then again the F35 is a deceptive hunk of shit

Next test


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You don't sound very apologetic to me.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Again... which countries that the US defeated did they keep their lands?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


oh, you try so hard, eminent american who is beneficial to us lowly peasants. lol

the moment you address the dark sides of your country, i might take you seriously. 

i am way ahead of you. i know and acknowledge and have learnt from the dark side of my country.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


If the US had decided to keep the lands of the countries they defeated could anyone have taken those countries back from the US?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


more engrish. at least have some respect for your alleged mother tongue.

you still occupy parts of iraq and afghanistan and germany. you try your hegemonial shit all the time. nordstream 2 is none of your business, but nevertheless you think you can dictate what germany has to do. get some objective, LOL


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


When Germany took the lands of others, did Germany give back those lands freely?  No.

The only way Germany gave back those lands was to be made to give back those lands.

Do you understand what imperialism actually means?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


like the afghans and the iraqis, like that?

do you ever think something through?


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


So... by any objective measure the US has been the least materialist superpower that has ever existed in the history of the world.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


you tailor your strawman as you wish. i laugh at you.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Germany and England and Russia have been the most imperialistic histories in the history of the world.  

You don't sound very sorry for that.  

You sound angry that you couldn't keep the land and rape their nations.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Your people tried to murder an entire race.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



That is stupid.
Of course the Palestinians know they lost.
They never had any arms or armies.
But they can't leave because it is their tradition to live where the bones of their ancestors are buried.
So they will fight until the greedy Zionist liars murder them all.
The question is why we support the greedy Zionist liars with $5 billion a year in our tax money?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Ding writes:



> Which countries that America defeated through war did we keep their land and their possessions as our own?



America got the Philippines by beating Spain, lost the Philippines to Japan in 1941, returned to fight to get it back from the Japanese in 1944 , then give the country back to the Filipinos in 1946, this after spending the decades since 1898 to help build up the nation with MILLIONS of American money.

Grenada was invaded by America to flush out the Commies, then gave it back to the people who live there, never once intended to keep it the entire time.

Grenada now commemorate the invasion and rescue as a NATIONAL HOLIDAY.



> 25 October is a national holiday in Grenada, called Thanksgiving Day, to commemorate the invasion. St. George's University (SGU) built a monument on its True Blue campus to honor the American servicemen killed during the invasion, but not Grenadians or others, and marks the day with an annual memorial ceremony.



They were glad to be rescued by America.........

America occupied a lot of land in Europe by military, but never made it a formal occupation as they gave it ALL back to the invaded countries by 1946.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


why would i express an apology in a discussion with such an asshole as you. read the conversation we had from the start. you were consistently wrong and loud, and fat. a typical american, eh?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


thanks for this novel disclosure. as i said, i can learn so much from you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



No, Germany does not at all have a imperialist history.
Germany is so anti-imperialist that is was not even a country til around 1840.
Before that it was just independent states.
Bismark caused a brief imperialist period in German history, but it was very short, and only included some colonies in Africa.
WWI and WWII were caused by the crimes by the Allies, not German imperialism.
Russia and France invaded first, not Germany.

And the US is notorious for keeping assets it steals in war.
Like Cuba, the Philippines, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, the Virgin Island, Guam, the oil of Iraq, Afghanistan, Grenada, etc.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Because the other guys flew planes into our building. Plus, they are savages and treat their women badly.


----------



## hadit (Jun 30, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, wind turbine use is still exploding across the USA, because it's so profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a bunch of sewage to be spewed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


"WWI and WWII were caused by the crimes by the Allies, not German imperialism.
Russia and France invaded first, not Germany."

DUDE, lol. you were doing so well, and then these turds.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Your people were responsible for starting two world wars.  You have no moral high ground to judge anyone.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


says the fat american who cannot address the dark sides of his shithole country.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Says the man from the country who saved the world from German aggression.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



The dishonest claims you make.

Philippines was INHERITED when Spain was defeated, but granted them full independence in 1946, despite not being at war with them. 

Puerto Rico another land inherited, who have been given numerous opportunities to become a state or go for full independence by vote, neither happens because PR likes that subsidy money they get too much.

Iraq sends oil to America, while it gets paid for for the oil we get at market prices, but far less than in 2001, it is over 70% less oil importation now

Iraq is completely independent from America.

Grenada was never formerly occupied by America who freed them from the Commies take over of a legitimate government.

Cuba was occupied for a short time.  
Republic of Cuba (1902–1959)​Has been completely free since 1959 as a separate nation.

Hawaii was taken over by sugar businessmen with covert support by America, 

1893January 17
Americans overthrow Hawaiian monarchy​
Afghanistan is an ISLAMIC state, and we are leaving the fucked up nation.

America kept Hawaii and Guam and little else, some never formally occupied at all.

You made a poor case here.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


oy vey. are you imagining yourself having any sort of high ground, bubbele?


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I'm not claiming the high ground.  I am claiming the objective ground.

BY ANY OBJECTIVE MEASURE THE US HAS BEEN THE LEAST IMPERIALISTIC SUPERPOWER THAT HAS EVER EXISTED.  

That is a fact.  No moral high ground necessary.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Wrong.
When Germany defeated France, did France become German property?
No.
When the US wins wars, it owns the corporation in that country and profits from it forever, regardless that it makes it appear the defeated country was given back its freedom.
That is how imperialism and colonialism work.
You do not occupy, you just maintain economic ownership where the independent appearance is just a front.
That is why the US supported hundreds of dictators all over the world, like Marcos in the Philippines, Pinochet in Chile, Netanyahu in Israel, etc.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> I'm not claiming the high ground. I am claiming the objective ground.
> 
> BY ANY OBJECTIVE MEASURE THE US HAS BEEN THE LEAST IMPERIALISTIC SUPERPOWER THAT HAS EVER EXISTED.
> 
> That is a fact. No moral high ground necessary.



No, by every measure, the US is the single most imperialistic abuser in the world.
There is no country that created as many military dictatorships, world wide, as the US.
All of South and Central America and Mexico essentially were military dictatorships established by the US.
The US maintained dictatorship in all the countries is illegally invaded from the illegal Spanish American War.

The current abuse by the US is less overt, but still absolute dictatorship.
The UN for example, is an agent of US dictatorship, and it is apparent from how the US stole Palestine from the natives and created Israel.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Oh brother.   That's not what imperialism is, dummy.  You have 600 years of history that shows what imperialism is. 

Germany, England and Russia were the most imperialistic nations in the history of the world and the US has been the least imperialistic nation in the history of the world.

It's a good thing those fucktard nations you are defending didn't have the power the US has.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not claiming the high ground. I am claiming the objective ground.
> ...


By EVERY OBJECTIVE measure.  

Again... using objectivity and history... Germany, England and Russia were the most imperialistic nations in the history of the world and the US has been the least imperialistic nation in the history of the world.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm not sure how any thinking person can deny that America has been the least imperialistic superpower in the history of the world.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


just for shits and giggles. please lay out your reasoning. and where would france, spain, portugal, and the netherlands fall using your metrics. and belgium, turkey, and, last but not least, your beloved usa


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Closer to Germany, Russia and England.  They were all imperialistic.  The US was the least imperialistic and had the most power to be imperialistic.  If we wanted to take it, there was no one who could stop us.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the Great Trump has been vindicated.
> ...



I think he was referring to public toilets and sinks. Trump is right: Those stupid sinks they have in the bathrooms of stores and restaurants suck. You push the handle two or three times to get them to work, they have very little water pressure, then they shut off in the middle of washing your hands.

I hate those fuckin' things. Faucets should have big handles that when you turn them, the water comes out in a massive flood. Fuck "saving water."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


wow. chapeau. consider me floored by your cogent argument. my fear that you were self-servingly pulling stuff out of your fat ass to arrive at your desired result has been completely assuaged.


----------



## ding (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


It's not an argument, amigo.  It's history.  It's been recorded.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Meh, Donnie was just being stoopid and displaying his typical level of disconnect. That time about low flow devices to save water. He's a fucking idiot. Come to grips please.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> When the US wins wars, it owns the corporation in that country and profits from it forever,



What corporation?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


you are half right. it was not an argument. it's not history either. it's unsubstantiated bullshit provided by you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> Oh brother. That's not what imperialism is, dummy. You have 600 years of history that shows what imperialism is.
> 
> Germany, England and Russia were the most imperialistic nations in the history of the world and the US has been the least imperialistic nation in the history of the world.
> 
> It's a good thing those fucktard nations you are defending didn't have the power the US has.



Wrong.
Germany hardly ever was imperialistic, and only started a imperialism only between 1884 and 1915.
It is likely the LEAST imperialistic country in all of history.

{...
The *German colonial empire* (German: _Deutsches Kolonialreich_) constituted the overseas colonies, dependencies and territories of Imperial Germany. Unified in the early 1870s, the chancellor of this time period was Otto von Bismarck. Short-lived attempts of colonization by individual German states had occurred in preceding centuries, but crucial colonial efforts only began in 1884 with the Scramble for Africa. Claiming much of the left-over uncolonized areas of Africa, Germany built the third-largest colonial empire at the time, after the British and French.[2] The German Colonial Empire encompassed parts of several African countries, including parts of present-day Burundi, Rwanda, Tanzania, Namibia, Cameroon, Gabon, Congo, Central African Republic, Chad, Nigeria, Togo, Ghana, New Guinea, and numerous other West Pacific / Micronesian islands.

Germany lost control of its colonial empire when the First World War began in 1914, in which all of its colonies were invaded by the Allies during the first weeks of the war. However, a few colonial military units held out in remote areas for a while longer: German South West Africa surrendered in 1915, Kamerun in 1916 and German East Africa in 1918.

Germany's colonial empire was officially confiscated with the Treaty of Versailles after Germany's defeat in the war and each colony became a League of Nations mandate under the supervision (but not ownership) of one of the victorious powers. The German colonial empire ceased to exist in 1919.[3] Plans to regain their lost colonial possessions persisted through the Second World War, with many at the time suspecting that this was a goal of the Third Reich all along.[4]
...}

You likely are forgetting that Germany did not start WWI, but France and Russia did.
And that WWII was caused by the evil Treaty of Versailles, not Germany.

Imperialism is where you illegally take profits from other nations, and Germany only did that with a few African colonies for 40 years.
In comparison, the US controls and takes advantage of the resources and economy of hundreds of nations, illegally.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > When the US wins wars, it owns the corporation in that country and profits from it forever,
> ...



The invasion of Iraq was over oil and the US  now gets  % of all the oil profits from Iraq.
Same reason we toppled the democracy in Iran in 1953.
They were going to nationalize oil and cut out US profits skimming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



*The invasion of Iraq was over oil and the US now gets % of all the oil profits from Iraq.*

What percentage do we get? Link?

*Same reason we toppled the democracy in Iran in 1953.*

What percentage did we get in 1953? Link?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It varied.
The US took the right to sell all Iraqi oil for them, at what ever price we wanted and charged whatever we wanted.
So you have to do the math on each situation.
At first we were skimming around 20%, but that slowly tapered off, until Iraq told us to get out a some point.
What we get now is likely less than 5%, but we do nothing for it.

With Iran in 1953, it was England that owned most of the petro companies that got nationalized.
But the US likely was getting some %.
But there is no way to ever know, since it was likely illegal.
If we were not getting a %, then we would not have toppled the democracy in Iran in 1953.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



You don't have a link for your Iran or Iraq claim? Weird.

*At first we were skimming around 20%, but that slowly tapered off, until Iraq told us to get out a some point.*

We "took" it and then just let them tell us to get out? You're making less sense than usual.

*What we get now is likely less than 5%, but we do nothing for it.*

Likely? So no proof? 

*But there is no way to ever know, since it was likely illegal.*

You said you knew. Were you lying again? Having visions? Hearing voices?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



What a nonsense. We never wan any war. We always only lost. Our enemies too. They also always only lost. The only exception are the US-Americans. You made an unbelievable amount of money with your wars against Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Hawaii for example. And not to forget the territories of some hundred nations in the North of America. Most of the members of this cultures do not exist biologically any longer. (_"The only good Red Indian I ever saw was dead"_). Somehow dies everything what "you" touch. A curse? A contract with the devil? ... hmm ... Question: Why is the USA always able to win any war - but not able to win peace? What is this? Why are you so damned strange? Why fills violence and wars your lifes?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 30, 2021)

ding said:


> When Germany took the lands of others, did Germany give back those lands freely?  No.
> 
> The only way Germany gave back those lands was to be made to give back those lands.
> 
> Do you understand what imperialism actually means?



Ever heard something from the German "colonies" France, England or the country of the Vandals in North-Africa? Or ever heard about that Spain and Germany had the same emperor? Or ever heard about that one of the emperors lived his whole life in Sicily, where he was interested in scientific research and where he had created a relativelly modern multi-cultural state - in the middle age?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 1, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Oh brother. That's not what imperialism is, dummy. You have 600 years of history that shows what imperialism is.
> ...



Exactly. The problem in this context had been the Brits and the Prussians. Napoleon had indirectly caused the liquidation of the Holy Roman Empire of German (=united) Nation by the German emperor in Vienna, because he had not been able to defend Germany. After an European war in Germany against Napoleon the Brits got a very bad influence in Germany and the Prussians had  afterwards conquered one by the next German country and made them to "colonies of Prussia" - no joke! Colonies were modern.
William II (the last German emperor - better to say "the last Prussian emperor over Germany") was very famous for his absurde British ideas - He had been a Brit on his own and was edcuated from his grandma Queen Victoria in England. From all German colonies existed by the way only one colony with German seddlers: South-West Africa - today called "Namibia" (1864-1915). But in 1892 for example the German "Deutsche Kolonialgesellschaft für Südwestafrika" was replaced from the British "South West Africa Company Limited" in London and only Brits were the owners of this company. Germans were not interested in making money with colonies. Also not in case they were able to do a favor to the emperor.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 1, 2021)

ding said:


> Closer to Germany, Russia and England.  They were all imperialistic.  The US was the least imperialistic and had the most power to be imperialistic.  If we wanted to take it, there was no one who could stop us.



By the way: Take your soldiers. Leave Germany.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And then there's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're phasing out wind poweBir because when power ....um.....blows


Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


They're phasing out wind power because wind power....um....blows...


----------



## ding (Jul 1, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not claiming the high ground. I am claiming the objective ground.
> ...


You don't know what imperialism means, bro.  

BY ANY OBJECTIVE MEASURE THE US HAS BEEN THE LEAST IMPERIALISTIC SUPERPOWER THAT HAS EVER EXISTED.


----------



## ding (Jul 1, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Closer to Germany, Russia and England.  They were all imperialistic.  The US was the least imperialistic and had the most power to be imperialistic.  If we wanted to take it, there was no one who could stop us.
> ...


We should have let Russia have it all.


----------



## ding (Jul 1, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > When Germany took the lands of others, did Germany give back those lands freely?  No.
> ...


WWI 

WWII

Holocaust

Master Race


----------



## ding (Jul 1, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Oh brother. That's not what imperialism is, dummy. You have 600 years of history that shows what imperialism is.
> ...


WWI

WWII

Holocaust

Master Race


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



So you will believe me, "Herrenmensch" - or better to say: "Herrentier" -, that the risk for your soldiers to be sent home scalped is relativelly high, if the USA will force us to do so. The best is: Take your soldiers. Leave Germany. If not yesterday then now. Don't forget to take your nukes and your interception facilities with you.


----------



## ding (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


If it were up to me I absolutely would abandon Europe.  I say let Darwin work.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


i agree. let darwin work.

^^^


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


If we leave, will you attack Russia again?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


What does your selfie prove?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Abandon? Strange form to think. The USA is an European nation - a child of the enlightenment. So what means "to abandon Europe"? 



ding said:


> I say let Darwin work.



¿Darwin? ...  ... What kind of Darwin? In case idiots would darwinianly die out I had to speak with a ghost now.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


ZOMG. how did you manage to come up with this clever unheard of devastating no,you-gambit?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Sure! ... On the other side. ... Better not! ... Or should we do so? ... A difficult question. ... ¿What do you suggest? ... Then we could do this ... or the opposite ... What says the Pope about such ideas? ...


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ZOMG. how did you manage to come up with this clever unheard of devastating no,you-gambit?


^^^^^^ Can someone please translate this into English for me?


zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


The Pope's too drunk, he should go into rehab. If you attack Russia again, you'll just lose, and probably use kids to fight with again.


----------



## ding (Jul 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Yep.  Some people have to experience things first hand.  Laughing leads to crying.


----------



## ding (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It means some people have to experience the consequences of their actions to learn from them.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG. how did you manage to come up with this clever unheard of devastating no,you-gambit?
> ...



Are you sure you know what is going on in your brain and going on in the wroild and how this fits together?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



You seem to have not any good idea about the real theory of evolution nor about real life.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Does Germany even have an army?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

It's really astonishing what English speaking people try to see in some solar panels and wind wheels.


----------



## ding (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nope.  I understand it quite well.  I expect better than you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Hmm ... When Genghis Khan had attacked us - ¿or was it Kublai Khan? - we had about 20,000 well trained knights and in the future we will need to have to live in the near the of a kind of black-hole-bomb when the universe will be a totally dark place.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



This I doubt.


----------



## ding (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I couldn't care less that you do.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You live in a world in your thoughts, which since a long time is not existing any longer - and which you reconstruct in your thoughts in a totally wrong way.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I bet German armies throughout history have been like the one at the starting of Gladiator, a bunch of ragtag losers who get totally creamed. lol.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


^^another usmb scholar who gets his edumacation from hollywood movies.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


But I'm right, aren't I? lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


that's not the usual cliché associated with german armies, but i don't give a fuck.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


What's the usual cliché? Stuffing Jews into ovens?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


yep. efficiently, ruthlessly, and well organized. i guess hollywood has produced some movies about this. watch them and enjoy your best American heroes saving the world.

especially the black soldiers who returned home to get lynched by even better heroes.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Armies are unimportant, Prussian. Money is unimportant, salveholder. The only thing that really counts is life: All and every life!


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



You don't understand that war always has only one solution which is no solution. If you'll lose a war you'll risk everything - including the death of everyone who you know. So you might think now it is better to win a war - but this is indeed nearly the same. This lazy - but successful - way will lead to new wars - until you will inevitable lose one of this future wars on a new higher level of destruction. War makes exclusivelly only sense in  case of defense - because this is just simple a question of survival.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 2, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



You don't know what you don't know - that's your problem. Your statement of intentional ignorance makes it not better that you never used an evolutionary thought nor an evolutionary way. You are allknowing and allmighty. And I have the feeling someone else is allknowing and allmighty.


_Wer der Erste war, wusste schon bald keiner mehr,
Doch wahrscheinlich der bucklige Handelsvertreter,
Der mitten am Tag seine Kleider zerriss
Als die schwarz-weiß gestreifte Tarantel ihn biss.
Er hüpfte und tanzte die Straße entlang
Wobei er mit Hüfte und Armen schwang:
Eins und Zwei Drei und Vier Fünf Sechs tadumm
Und bei Dreißig dann einmal im Kreise herum.

So tanzt man seit jeher die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
So tanzt man seit jeher die Tarantella, die Tarantella.

Der Bucklige biss einer Hausfrau ins Knie,
Als sie an der Haustür "Ich kaufe nichts schrie".
Und die Frau hieb die Zähne in ihren Mann,
Als er neben ihr lag und zu schnarchen begann.
Und der Mann schlüpfte diesmal am anderen Tag
Nicht dem Chef ins Gesäß sondern schnappte danach.
Und der Chef fuhr mit gläßernem Spinnenblick
Seiner Ehefrau während sie schlief ins Genick.

Beim Leichenschmauß tanzte man die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
Beim Leichenschmauß tanzte man die Tarantella, die Tarantella.

Die Frau verbrannte bis auf ihr Gebiss,
Das der Feuerbestatter gleich mitgehen hieß.
Er brach der Prothese die Goldzähne aus
Und trug sie ins städtische Pfandleiherhaus.
Der Pfandleiher, der sie recht schmuddelig fand,
Zerschnitt sich beim Säubern an ihnen die Hand,
Und er ließ sich dann Abends beim Skatspielen gehn
Und da wars um den Finger des Kiebitz geschehn.

Der tanzte besessen die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
Der tanzte besessen die Tarantella, die Tarantella.

Und er riss dann am Sonntag beim Meisterschaftsspiel
Als ein Tor gegen die schwarze Vereinsmanschaft fiel
Dem jubelnden Sportsfreund vom weißen Verein,
Der vor Freude hochsprang ein Stück Fleisch aus dem Bein.
Und der fiel dann gleich über den Nebenmann her
Und da wartete keiner der Sportsfreunde mehr.
Ob schwarz oder weiß wurde bald einerlei
Bei der schwarz-weiß gestreiften Tarantelei.

Man tanzte verbissen die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
Man tanzte verbissen die Tarantella, die Tarantella.

Von da an fehlt jede vereinzelte Spur,
Historiker die berichten uns nur:
Ein schwarz-weiß gestreiftes Tarantelinsekt
So groß wie ein Fussballplatz tanzte direkt
Zur Stadt hinaus weiter und bis an den Rand
Jenes Kraters, der einmal beim Planspiel entstand.
Aber achttausend Klafter der Sturz währte lang
Und so hörte man lange noch den Gesang:

Jetzt tanzen wir wieder die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
Jetzt tanzen wir wieder die Tarantella, die Tarantella.

Nach zwölf Lichtjahren fand dort ein Hirte im Gras
Einen Schneidezahn, der eine Elle maß.
Er schnitzte sich gleich eine Flöte damit,
Die ihm beim Flöten die Lippen zerschnitt.
Er hüpfte zur Stadt hinein, tanzte und sprang
Wobei er mit Hüfte und Armen schwang.
Eins und Zwei Drei und Vier Fünf Sechs tadumm
Und bei Dreißig dann einmal im Kreise herum.

So tanzt man seit jeher die Tarantella, die Tarantella, die Tarantella,
So tanzt man seit jeher die Tarantella, die Tarantella._

*Franz-Josef Degenhardt*


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


No one knows what they don't know.  I know what I know.  And I know more about the evolution of matter and energy than you do.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


It just so happened that I watched the movie Sobibor last night. I'm sure the Krauts were even worse. But they all get killed in the end, as it always is. Those skamps, lol, always losing and getting killed.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


So how much Russian blood flows through Germans after all your women got gang raped by them when you lost the war, again?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Not sure Germany has learned that lesson. That why we keep nukes at the ready.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


good for you. unfortunately this movie lacks real american heroes, thus its commercial failure in your jingonation.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


>


don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


A Russian made movie. Well done. You'd be too embarrassed t watch it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


nah. I am saturated with that stuff. don't need movies to explain this to me.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



You think you know what you seem to know in your view to the world. Yesterday I read from an experiment from Swedish physicists who modified the Millikan experiment. Indeed we are able to see with our own eyes that something moves about 1 mm if only 1 electron hits billions of other electrons. They know how to make visible elementary charge.



ding said:


> And I know more about the evolution of matter and energy than you do.



Aha. Or you suffer a Napoleonic complex. "Matter" is by the way not "evolving" in sense of this what has to do with biological evolution. Elementary particles and powers froze out, because the universe expands. But you are not able to say a crocodile "froze out" some hundred million years ago, because the planet Earth became older and colder - although the base for the biological evolution of crocodiles had been a relativelly cold universe and an Earth with water which did not glow any longer.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Which lesson?



Mr Joe said:


> That why we keep nukes at the ready.



You do what? In theory this threat here is about alternative energies and not about wars or nukes. Whatever, "Volcanian": Don't forget to leave Germany and to bring your soldiers home before you start to nuke us, because we never did do anything bad to the USA in all history since the USA is existing - while your nation and your allies damaged Germany much more than all other nations on this planet together did do.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Everything has evolved, dummy.

Cosmic evolution, stellar evolution, chemical evolution, biological evolution and the evolution of consciousness.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


some real americans seem hell bent on disproving dollo's law of irreversibility:


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Ever heard of the Holocaust?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


is that a movie? with john wayne, or brad depp?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


And some germans are hell bent on...well... you know...


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 3, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It's ok, I'd already figured out that you're clueless. But more proof never hurts.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


is that Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


oy vey.


and i was so looking forward to another movie lesson by an american scholar on usmb.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

They had to make a law in Germany to make it illegal to deny the holocaust.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> They had to make a law in Germany to make it illegal to deny the holocaust.



Freedom of speech doesn’t cover Holocaust denial, Germany’s top court rules​




*Germany's jailed "Nazi grandma" Ursula Haverbeck, 89, on Friday lost a challenge before the country's highest court, which reaffirmed that constitutional free speech guarantees do not cover Holocaust denial.*

=====

What a trashy pieces of shit she is!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 3, 2021)

Even Leftard Spiegal admits the failures.








						German Failure on the Road to a Renewable Future
					

In 2011, German Chancellor Angela Merkel announced the country was turning away from nuclear energy in favor of a renewable future. Since then, however, progress has been limited. Berlin has wasted billions of euros and resistance is mounting.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



What's wrong - but I am tired to repeal always again the most simple facts. Natural laws (and I do not speak now about human descriptions of natural laws) never evolved. Electromagnetism for example froze out - but was without any alternative. For the existence of human beings exist alternatives - but for me personally it's unimportant whether my ancestors had been dragons, monkeys and/or rainworms. I'm a child of god. God is my father.



ding said:


> Cosmic evolution, stellar evolution, chemical evolution, biological evolution and the evolution of consciousness.



So "evolution" - or with other words "change" - is your "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" (=all in one solution)?  Nice description how to know nothing and to feel well educated. I don't see any sense for example to compare the cosmic evolution (base: the universe expands and different forces freeze out) with the evolution of our knowlegde about mathematics (base: different cultural roots and functioning educating and communication systems).

The formula "panta rhei" shows very well that our world is always new. That's how god made it. Also he himselve is always new. And some things evolve - others not. Circles for example do not evolve. Indeed they are only "ideas" - which seem to be the most fluent things at all - and in this case of a circle for example such ideas are more stable than anything else. Without this idea we would not even know what natural science is nor that the universe expands. The dicscovery of "pi" had by the way caused a deep cultural shock in the ancient Greek world, which is one of our most important mother cultures.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Evolution is when anything moves from a less advanced state to a more advanced state.  It's not limited to biology.  Even technology evolves.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


No.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



What is nonsense. We have intuitions and learn. Then we make some plans and realize machines, if we find investors. If people need them - and/or like them - then they buy them. This all follows not any law of biological evolution.

And what are "states" or "countries" is not clear to me. Never thought about. I guess the existence of such structures could have to do a lot with criminals.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Again...  Evolution is when anything moves from a less advanced state to a more advanced state.  It's not limited to biology.  Even technology evolves.

I don't believe I can state it any simpler.  It is self evident.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Joe

I am a German with also Jewish ancestors. Many of my people were murdered in the Holocaust. Discuss with someone else about your Nazi-ideas about Nazis. For me the Holocaust (wrong  word by the way) is not a genocide - it is a fratricide.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



What's a wrong view to biological evolution. In this case evolution is a self reflexive system of fitness - specially in case of multi-cellular organisms. This causes in step-by-step mutations a greater biodiversity. The "most advanced" organism - human beings - reduce biodiversity.



ding said:


> It's not limited to biology.  Even technology evolves.



To say so is a totally stupid nonsense. We don't evolve in schools - we learn. And we have intentions and make plans - this are teleological structures. Evolution knows no intentions - evolution is not teleologically.



ding said:


> I don't believe I can state it any simpler.  It is self evident.



Nothing is self-evident. In the end comes everything from god - also the human rights.


----------



## ding (Jul 3, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It may not be self evident to you but you are blinded by your vainglory.



			Cosmic Evolution - From Big Bang to Humankind


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 3, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



You suffer here a problem of the philosophy of Descartes. Only because you are able to subsumize something under an artificial structure of thoughts means not that this structure is evident or self-evident - it means only some structures are for us psychologically more easy to handle. But specially in case of biological evolution you have to accept that this form of evolution has not any intentions. When culture froze out it froze only in one single case out. And meanwhile I fear that's the same with life at all. I don't see any automatisms in this context. Panta rhei - that's all.


----------



## ding (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nope.  I don't unnecessarily limit evolution to biology.  Everything is evolving and has since space and time were created.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 4, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I imagined you being this dumb. Nice work!


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 4, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The best movie ever? The one where they carpet bomb German towns with incendiary bombs. So Thrilling!


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


So you're a holocaust denier. Good to know.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



What makes the expression "evolution" to an empty phrase. What's the DNA of the big bang?



ding said:


> Everything is evolving and has since space and time were created.



no comment


----------



## ding (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


No idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Nazi, I am really tired about you. Take your soldiers. Leave Germany. Bye bye.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


The Brits loved it by the way very much to destroy all romantic German middle ages cities with incendary bombs, because this wonderful cities burned like crazy. I guess this is also a war crime which is fascinating for you. Best greetings to the guards in your psychiatric hospital. And don't forget to pray to your poster of 9/11.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Isn't denying the Holocaust in Germany a crime? Go turn yourself in.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The Germans bombed cities first. Is everyone in Germany in denial or is it just you?


----------



## ding (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Because you aren't making any sense.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


no comment


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


You understood very well why I said "no" here. And I have to warn you: if you still did not lose your soul, then you are latest now in danger to lose your soul.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 4, 2021)

AOL keyword. Germ.
Those assholes never even made a decent car or bike.
Their tools suck.
The Taiwanese ran them over like a train
Solingen steel aint shit compared to the Japanese
Merkel....even that France perv said she is unfuckable


----------



## ding (Jul 4, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


That's the most intelligent thing you have said yet.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Crimes don't justify crimes. And from my point of view you are in everything what you say such a damned ugly and dirty person that everyone who takes only a little care in culture, civilisation and lifestyle will try to avoid to speak with you, isn't it? I doubt by the way that we Germans were the first who bombed someone down - but how this perversion came into the world is for sure nothing what I will discuss with a structural Nazi like you. If animals would not pray to god then I would not think mankind had any chance to survive.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

ding said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


no comment


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 4, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> AOL keyword. Germ.
> Those assholes never even made a decent car or bike.
> Their tools suck.
> The Taiwanese ran them over like a train
> ...


Do you have any idea what you say here on what reason?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You're the one denying the Holocaust, not me. We should have stuffed all the Germans in the ovens and turned Germany into Israel.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


you are demonstrably queefing from the moral high ground, eh?

lol.

any news on the movie front?  did you learn something new?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany got what it deserved. And I would have nuked them as well. You're lucky to still have a country. You're welcome.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > AOL keyword. Germ.
> ...


When did Merkel transition from a guy?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Okay  - You are a lost soul, Nazi. Your decision.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



And what deserves the USA in your drunken view to the world?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


From a guy? From an AI terminator when she was 16. Under her plastic skin is pure steel. And normally she wears an alternative energy hat with windmill and solar panel. Only in official functions she activates the neutron generator in her breast.

American version:

German Version:


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Why did he/she let in so many useless arabs?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


according to my sources, she did that to annoy mr joe blow from usmb.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Buy a cheap exchange brain. If we blow the dust from the brain of Frankensteins monster then it is for sure not more worse than the hole in your head.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


How is that working out for you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


great.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Like this?
Ten men convicted over gang rape in Germany


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


yep. it triggers mr joe blow from usmb.

mission accomplished.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 5, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


No, I just didn't realize that you were all ok with that shit.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


go watch some movies, american.

and, if it's not too much to ask, please don't start further wars and instigate further unrest in the middle east. we europeans have to deal with the fallout of your imperialistic adventures.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Nuke Germany, Nazi. Problem solved.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Seriously brah, ever heard of a guy called Hitler? Now stfu.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


We should have.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


no, is he an actor like john wayne or ronald reagan?

please enlighten me, so i can admire you for your knowlegde, moral superiority, and freedumbs.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Is Germany even allowed to have an army? I never hear about the German army helping NATO anywhere.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


seems like a personal problem. maybe someone should make a movie about kunduz.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


So that's a no. Got it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


i doubt it, exceptionally lame fat american.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Everything the Left does ends up hurting people.
> 
> 
> The German government loves to talk about the importance of green energies, but when it comes to their expansion, it is in fact doing the opposite: Old wind turbines are being removed without being replaced by new generation turbines.
> ...


Glad to see this thread is still going..... yeah of course it doesn't work....  The machines are not fully paid off by the time they need a rebuild.... do the math.



JO


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You still mad that we kicked your ass in WWII?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


you did no kicking. and my ass was not kicked.

did you just watch karate kid or something?  grow up


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


We flattened Germany like a fucking pancake.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Exactly. The debris in Germany had in 1945 the size of the Mont Blanc. We moved this mountain.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


and if you were allowed to travel to germany, you could sit on it.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I've been to Doucheland, it's a dump.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 6, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Did Germany learn its lesson?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


did Germany participate in spreading freedumbs and stuff in iraq? is there a movie about that?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Not really - otherwise you would have to live in fear to come into the cross hair pointer of our USA (=United Stupidity Agency).


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



You was too late, Nazi. We were losing the war faster than you and Japan were losing the war. That's why Nagasaki had to die. Funny, isn't it?



​*Die Freiheit *

_Vor ein paar Tagen ging ich in den Zoo
Die Sonne schien, mir war ums Herz so froh
Vor einem Käfig sah ich Leute stehn
Da ging ich hin, um mir das näher anzusehn
(Da ging ich hin, um mir das näher anzusehn)

Nicht Füttern stand auf einem großen Schild
Und bitte auch nicht reizen, da sehr wild
Erwachsene und Kinder schauten dumm
Und nur ein Wärter schaute grimmig und sehr stumm
(Und nur ein Wärter schaute grimmig und sehr stumm)

Ich fragte ihn, wie heißt denn dieses Tier?
Das ist die Freiheit, sagte er zu mir
Die gibt es jetzt so selten auf der Welt
Drum wird sie hier für wenig Geld zur Schau gestellt
(Drum wird sie hier für wenig Geld zur Schau gestellt)

Ich schaute und ich sagte, lieber Herr
Ich sehe ja nichts, der Käfig ist doch leer
Das ist ja gerade, sagte er, der Gag
Man sperrt sie ein und augenblicklich ist sie weg
(Man sperrt sie ein und augenblicklich ist sie weg)

Die Freiheit ist ein wundersames Tier
Und manche Menschen haben Angst vor ihr
Doch hinter Gitterstäben geht sie ein
Denn nur in Freiheit kann die Freiheit Freiheit sein.

Denn nur in Freiheit kann die Freiheit Freiheit sein..._

*Georg Danzer*


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You're jealous of the US.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


So you don't have an army. All you all fags in Germany?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


sure, who would not want a completely dysfunctional gerontocracy that's proppped up and fueled by laziness and self-delusion of its moronic partisan cult members.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Personally, I would have nuked Berlin, maybe a couple of others.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


all you all base are belong to us, engrish queefer.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Still better than Nazis led by a he/she called Merkel.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


How much rent do we pay?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


how is babby formed?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



What is your problem with Germany, idiot? Is your time travel machine defect and you landed as a forced laborer in the rocket center Penemünde under Wernher von Braun?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany did WWI and WWII + Holocaust. Is that not enough?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Sure. I understood very well that it is for you absolutelly not any problem to massmurder millions of people, because you hate Nazis, Nazi. So take your soldiers and leave Germany. Bye bye.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germany started it. You make it sound like Germany is blameless.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



First of all is this wrong in this simplicity. You actions - not only in World War 1 - had - ... how to say this? ... had meandered also causes into world war 2 and had also caused this mad world ful of mad leaders which had caused also this what you name with a wrong word "Holocaust".  And you did not really fight against the Holocaust in World War 2. You did never bomb the railroad to Auschwitz-Birkenau for example - although it would had been easy for you to do so.

And second had this all in the beginning absolutelly nothing to do with the USA. You made the mistake to take part in World War 1 and started an avalanche of explosions which are still exploding. And that's why you still have the problem "isolationism" vs "globalism". It is somehow a discussion about to be part of the universe or not to be part of the universe. And if to be part of the universe to have to be part of a good universe and while all others live in a bad universe.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



I don't remember that we bombed down the USA. But people like you make it necessary that we have to change something.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


WoW! You take no blame for Germany. Is everyone in Germany in heavy denial, or is it just you and the other Kraut here?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


The US got in the war to help its allies. Your allies were the Japs, and we nuked them. Twice.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


do tell? is there a movie about that?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Great movie, it ends with our side carping bombing German cities with incendiary bombs. FABULOUS!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


carping bombing? sober up, warmonger.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

rare footage of the planning stage of carping bombing:


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Carpet bombing. You all remember those, don't you?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Which you did not need to do if you did not go in war.



Mr Joe said:


> Your allies were the Japs, and we nuked them. Twice.



I know that you are fascinated from all forms of mass-murder US-Americans did do. There are reasons why I call you "lost soul". And there are reasons why I call you "Nazi", Herrentier.  By the way: Do you know that Germans once were Arians - but never were Aryans? To confuse this 2 expressions is only possible in the English language and not in the German language. So how came it that the German Nazis confused this? Any explanation for this, Herrentier?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Why do you care what other Germans think if you do not even like to understand what I think? Nuke Germany and all your problems are solved. You will destroy the planet and you will be happy to do so - without any philosophical and scientific grumbler in the background.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 8, 2021)

the exceptional us american in this thread is the one who celebrates warfare and warcrimes, and accuses Krauts of taking no blame.  amazing.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 8, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Germans are stupid. There's your explanation. Like seriously, you tried to take Russia. RUSSIA!!


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



Sure. Otherwise you would be dead and our image would be better, enemy mine.



Mr Joe said:


> There's your explanation. Like seriously, you tried to take Russia. RUSSIA!!



We and the multi-national empires had won against the colonial powers Russia, France and England in World War 1 - and we had also taken Soviet-Russia in world war 2. You should be thankful to our granddaughter USA, who had fought for you, Russian. But why did you leave your country? Do you like to transform the USA into a new kind of Soviet republic under Donald Trump? Same with Brazil under Jair Bolsonaro? Did you not notice that the Soviets are dead and tyranny never will win, living undead?


_I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones. _​Albert Einstein


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 8, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Sio when are you planning to start WWIII? And lose again?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



You will see what will happen with you in your life. One day you will be burried under your own old spider webs and dream to be a butterfly who dreams to be a spider man. Or so. Or not. 







​_"Once upon a time. I dreamt I was a butterfly, flutterung hither and thither, to all intents and purposes a butterfly. I was conscious only of my happiness as a butterfly, unaware that I was myselve. Soon I awaked, and there I was, veritable myself again. Now I do not know whether I was then a man dreaming I was a butterfly, or whether I am now a butterfly, dreaming I am a man."_
  ―   Zhuangzi, The Butterfly as Companion: Meditations on the First Three Chapters of the Chuang-Tzu

Source: A quote from The Butterfly as Companion


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 8, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Are you senile?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


 .... You fight for the climate change against all mankind and you like to shock me with such a senile sentence? Tell me something else:  Who and where is your Queen, Borg? What is your idea about the future of all mankind on planet Earth, after all Germans are dead?


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 8, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Well, we can't have a real master race with Krauts still around, now can we?


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 8, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I know. It'll be another 47,000 years and six months until Hiroshima and Nagasaki can be repopulated


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


The expression "Herrentier" (=monkey) is indeed the best expression for your form to "think", racist. You never will be any member of any master race, deadhead.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 8, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...



The strange thing is it now that you seem not to have any little idea about how extremely perverted it is what you said here with this words. When after World War 2  "new" Jews came to Germany this were not the same German speaking Jews (=Ashkenazim=Germans) who had to flee or were murdered. And everyone is able to destroy a life - but no one is able to call a dead person back into life. Who destroys only one innocent life destroys a universe of possibilities - which in worst case never will come again for all mankind. Think about if you one day you will need help and perhaps no one will help you, because there is no one god could send to you to help you.


PS: Where from do you know that some of my ancestors lived here in the near where I live now since 47000 years and six month?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> I put that turd on my ignore list, he isn't worth it.
> 
> I like Germany, a very capable nation, but dislikes what Hitler did to it.



Mr Joe informed me in a so called "conversation" about this absurde letter from you which seems to be without any context. No idea whether you really said so nor what this has to do with me.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 9, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > I put that turd on my ignore list, he isn't worth it.
> ...


He's trying to bromance you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 9, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



You think @Mr Joe = JoeBlow = you yourselve is a gay psychopath? ... hmm ... Gay or not gay is not the question in case of psychopaths like you.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 9, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> JoeBlow said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Why? You like a little hardwood up your Sphincter?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 9, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > JoeBlow said:
> ...


Okay. Go to a doctor, Russian.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 10, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> JoeBlow said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Is it true that all Germans have some Russian in them because of all the raping the Russians did near the end of WWII?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 10, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > JoeBlow said:
> ...


You write this the second time here. Read the answer I gave the first time. Or don't read it. That's the same.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 10, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> JoeBlow said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


So you're attracted to Putin. That's what I thought.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 10, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > JoeBlow said:
> ...


Okay - what is it? Cocaine?


----------



## Batcat (Jul 10, 2021)

I seem to remember Trump saying something about wind power at campaign rallies. 

It went something like this. "Honey, I don't think we will be able to watch TV today. The wind is not blowing."

Trump isn't quite as dumb as the liberals portray him.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I seem to remember Trump saying something about wind power at campaign rallies.
> 
> It went something like this. "Honey, I don't think we will be able to watch TV today. The wind is not blowing."
> 
> Trump isn't quite as dumb as the liberals portray him.


He's dumber. Much dumber. Watch, his re-election won't be about any issues, it'll be about the last election being stolen.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 10, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember Trump saying something about wind power at campaign rallies.
> ...


Well if Trump is so dumb why is Joe Biden making such a mess of things?

For example trump had the Mexican border basically under control. Along comes Joe and we are overwhelmed with illegal immigrants, drug smugglers and child sex traffickers.  

We were almost energy independent or energy independent under Trump but good Ol Joe screwed that up too. Now gas prices will most likely hit new highs shortly. 

As far as who won the election I will wait for the results of the vote audits being conducted or pending. I suspect the election was rigged by the corrupt democrats but I await the evidence. Time will tell.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jul 10, 2021)

Batcat said:


> JoeBlow said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


I didn't vote for Joe.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 10, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> I didn't vote for Joe.


Good. Joe has fooled a lot of people. He is as corrupt as they come. Plus it looks like karma is catching up to him.


----------

